# Toiletry pouches - Discontinued!!



## CrazyCool01

Read the post on insta that toiletry 26,19,15 are being discontinued. I cannot find them on website atm.

I called Client services but the person i spoke with refused to answer.
I heard lv is currently selling left over stock. In case some one wants one get in touch with SA!

Picture- credit to kat.lvoe on insta


----------



## cly_forever

Bummer.... I hope this news is not true as I like the wipeable interior.


----------



## CrazyCool01

cly_forever said:


> Bummer.... I hope this news is not true as I like the wipeable interior.



i hope it is just a website glitch, but client services refused to answer.

more posts - insta credit to owner


----------



## Lady001

Yes I spoke to the client services yesterday and they confirmed that they are discontinued. They only sell leftover stock.


----------



## CrazyCool01

That is Sad .. discontinued without a warning .. am sure mini pochette and pochette accessories will follow


----------



## Lady001

I know! I just called to ask if I can order one and the girl told me that they heard this morning that it will be discontinued.


----------



## Bumbles

Does this mean nano nice or the nice range is up next for discontinuation? Or cosmetic pouches?


----------



## jayjay77

Wow that's crazy -- hope its not true. I decided to finally pull the plug on the cosmetic pouch GM (since who knows what LV will do next?)


----------



## Loriad

Doggone it. I couldn't find them on the website either. This is a bummer.


----------



## despair

I walked into an LV boutique today just to check if there were any TPs for sale - only TP19 left, the rest all sold out. The SA told me quite a few people have come down over the past two days asking the same question and all stock is sold out! I asked if it was discontinued and she politely declined to answer.


----------



## Monoi

wtf! im so disappointed that was high on my wishlist...now I missed out!

it was in my wishlist on the site and its gone there.


----------



## Monoi

Lady001 said:


> I know! I just called to ask if I can order one and the girl told me that they heard this morning that it will be discontinued.




Was it possible to order??


----------



## Lady001

Monoi said:


> Was it possible to order??


Yes I did order a 26! Hope I get it


----------



## Monoi

Lady001 said:


> Yes I did order a 26! Hope I get it



Same, I just called them as well and placed an order, fingers crossed we get it.


----------



## Bethwithabagproblem

I was told that they were unable to order the 26 two days ago, but she said she would have an SA contact me from a store with stock. No contact yet. SA said the Austin store had several. Does anyone have an SA in Austin? I did order a Toiletry 19 and received it already.


----------



## Mari1015

Bethwithabagproblem said:


> I was told that they were unable to order the 26 two days ago, but she said she would have an SA contact me from a store with stock. No contact yet. SA said the Austin store had several. Does anyone have an SA in Austin? I did order a Toiletry 19 and received it already.


They just told me the same thing.!  can anyone share a contact that can order for us?


----------



## Bam-boot

This is so unfair


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Can't believe such a classic and popular item get discontinued! What's next Speedys?


----------



## Bam-boot

AmeeLVSBags said:


> Can't believe such a classic and popular item get discontinued! What's next Speedys?


IKR!!! I saw in the past things were removed and put on the site after a long while and people said they were being discontinued (PA), maybe this is what’s happening. I can only hope


----------



## BrandSnob

For what purpose!!?? Is this BC too many ppl were using it a clutch and they don’t like that and want ppl to buy real bags? Bc why discontinue such a popular staple that ppl always want to buy??


----------



## Monoi

I read in another topic that it could be because of the trend of transforming the pouches into bags and LV not wanting this..


----------



## BrandSnob

Monoi said:


> I read in another topic that it could be because of the trend of transforming the pouches into bags and LV not wanting this..



yup that’s exactly what I’m assuming. Ugh! It’s unfortunate that Bc of some ppls fashion choices now nobody gets to have it for it’s purpose. Chanel does similar things as well. They stopped making caviar minis Bc ppl were buying that less expensive bag instead of a classic flap


----------



## Bam-boot

Monoi said:


> I read in another topic that it could be because of the trend of transforming the pouches into bags and LV not wanting this..


I was thinking the same thing! But it can also be done with the cosmetic pouches, but no one is buying those.


----------



## Bam-boot

BrandSnob said:


> For what purpose!!?? Is this BC too many ppl were using it a clutch and they don’t like that and want ppl to buy real bags? Bc why discontinue such a popular staple that ppl always want to buy??


It’s so frustrating because I just started buying LV and I was gonna purchase it next month


----------



## Bam-boot

BrandSnob said:


> yup that’s exactly what I’m assuming. Ugh! It’s unfortunate that Bc of some ppls fashion choices now nobody gets to have it for it’s purpose. Chanel does similar things as well. They stopped making caviar minis Bc ppl were buying that less expensive bag instead of a classic flap


It doesn’t even look all that good IMO


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

I think there is a general push on leather pieces too, instead of canvas. I was at the store yesterday making a return and the SA kept wanting to show me leather pieces and saying things like, I know everyone has a canvas NF but the NF in epi or empireinte is something else, you have to give that a try.


----------



## Loriad

Monoi said:


> I read in another topic that it could be because of the trend of transforming the pouches into bags and LV not wanting this..


Exactly what I thought!


----------



## Bam-boot

They only get 2% commission on canvas and have to sell at least $15,000 in merch. The leather is not all that. One day it’s going to backfire on LV.


----------



## Lady001

i just received confirmation that my TP26 has been sent. Fingers crossed


----------



## BrandSnob

Bam-boot said:


> It doesn’t even look all that good IMO


 I know! I’m annoyed Bc I never use things as clutches or bags that aren’t really bags but now this affects everyone whether we did or not


----------



## BrandSnob

Bam-boot said:


> They only get 2% commission on canvas and have to sell at least $15,000 in merch. The leather is not all that. One day it’s going to backfire on LV.



they need to sell $15k per quarter? Or month? I actually thought canvas commission was lower, I know canvas customers don’t have the same value as rtw, hone goods etc. Chanel does the same thing as does Hermes. They don’t like the customers who just buy Slgs or the lower end items. Chanel is becoming more aggressive about this lately, I guess LVs solution is just to highly limit their canvas?


----------



## Saaski

If I search "toiletry" by itself they do show up, but specifics like "toiletry 19" doesn't get results.


----------



## Bam-boot

BrandSnob said:


> they need to sell $15k per quarter? Or month? I actually thought canvas commission was lower, I know canvas customers don’t have the same value as rtw, hone goods etc. Chanel does the same thing as does Hermes. They don’t like the customers who just buy Slgs or the lower end items. Chanel is becoming more aggressive about this lately, I guess LVs solution is just to highly limit their canvas?


From a former employee they have to sell that much a month. Canvas is their bread and butter. Why get rid of it??!!‍♀️


----------



## Bam-boot

I’ve looked at the cosmetic pouches in canvas and I’m just not feeling it. Holds less, cost more. Back to Kate Spade I go!


----------



## Monoi

BrandSnob said:


> yup that’s exactly what I’m assuming. Ugh! It’s unfortunate that Bc of some ppls fashion choices now nobody gets to have it for it’s purpose. Chanel does similar things as well. They stopped making caviar minis Bc ppl were buying that less expensive bag instead of a classic flap



yeah, Im not going to wear it as a handbag so I know exactly what u mean, the SM hype was real. I understand their motives but its still disappointing. I hope u can still get your hands on one.


----------



## BrandSnob

Bam-boot said:


> From a former employee they have to sell that much a month. Canvas is their bread and butter. Why get rid of it??!!‍♀


I think they limit it because the canvas only customers hurt their brand image. That’s why they push leather and treat leather and rtw customers better


----------



## Lady001

I also wasn’t planning on wearing it as a handbag but thought it would be great for the holidays as a vanity pouch for make up. I guess they don’t need the money


----------



## Bam-boot

Lady001 said:


> I also wasn’t planning on wearing it as a handbag but thought it would be great for the holidays as a vanity pouch for make up. I guess they don’t need the money ‍♀


I guess not...oh well. I’m definitely not paying 800+ to fashionphile for it


----------



## BleuSaphir

Perhaps a new model will replace the toiletry?


----------



## BrandSnob

BleuSaphir said:


> Perhaps a new model will replace the toiletry?



maybe they will find a way to add more leather to it so they can charge more? Or sell all three as a permanent set so people have to spend to money? There needs to be a toiletry in that shape. The others take up room in a bag whereas that one is tall and slender


----------



## Bam-boot

BleuSaphir said:


> Perhaps a new model will replace the toiletry?


Probably be way more expensive


----------



## JetGirl216

Lady001 said:


> Yes I spoke to the client services yesterday and they confirmed that they are discontinued. They only sell leftover stock.


Wow, sure glad I was able to snag a TP 26 earlier this year…


----------



## JetGirl216

CrazyCool01 said:


> That is Sad .. discontinued without a warning .. am sure mini pochette and pochette accessories will follow


Yes…it would be hard to imagine them discontinuing the PAs and mini PAs. Always highly coveted pieces.


----------



## Bam-boot

JetGirl216 said:


> Yes…it would be hard to imagine them discontinuing the PAs and mini PAs. Always highly coveted pieces.


That would be a travesty


----------



## Brittnee89

I'm so saddened to hear that the toiletry pouch is being discontinued. I was hoping to purchase the 19 size soon and possibly the 26 as well. I'm glad that I got my 15 but it would have been nice to have the set.


----------



## Phanatical

Wow I am definitely surprised by this....I have had my 26 for eons, and in April I was able to find a 15 in NYC but sadly no 19. Now I am wondering if I should try to find a 19 as I really do want one. I have a sneaking suspicion they will come back in some way, just a lot more expensive!


----------



## kadya

I feel like I only want the two sizes I don’t have (15 and 26) because of FOMO lol. Like I didn’t want them a day ago but now that I can’t ever get them again I’m like “oh maybe I want those…”

Happy to have my 19 though. Sad they are going away.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

No, why are they taking all the good stuff away!!


----------



## Murray79

kadya said:


> I feel like I only want the two sizes I don’t have (15 and 26) because of FOMO lol. Like I didn’t want them a day ago but now that I can’t ever get them again I’m like “oh maybe I want those…”
> 
> Happy to have my 19 though. Sad they are going away.


I love my 15. I have a couple of mini pochettes and I actually like the 15 better for the same things i used the mini pochettes for.


----------



## afcgirl

Jeepgurl76 said:


> No, why are they taking all the good stuff away!!


Whoever is advising LV must have a secret investment in fashionphile!  Otherwise it makes no sense!  I couldn't believe there was nothing I wanted to purchase last time I went into LV, it was mostly just blah with the occasional weird/hideous.  Ugh


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

My CA had a 26 in store thankfully. I’ve always meant to buy one and never did!


----------



## brnicutie

BrandSnob said:


> they need to sell $15k per quarter? Or month? I actually thought canvas commission was lower, I know canvas customers don’t have the same value as rtw, hone goods etc. Chanel does the same thing as does Hermes. They don’t like the customers who just buy Slgs or the lower end items. Chanel is becoming more aggressive about this lately, I guess LVs solution is just to highly limit their canvas?


SAs make .10% on canvas, 1% on leather, 3% on hard cases and exotics


----------



## Bam-boot

brnicutie said:


> SAs make .10% on canvas, 1% on leather, 3% on hard cases and exotics


Oh wow! I must’ve misheard her. That’s total ****!


----------



## brnicutie

Bam-boot said:


> Oh wow! I must’ve misheard her. That’s total ****!


IKR and I believe their monthly goals are different depending on which location they’re at. My SA has to sell a lot more than $15k a month. That’s only 7-8 canvas bags a month. Maybe 15k a day?


----------



## BrandSnob

brnicutie said:


> SAs make .10% on canvas, 1% on leather, 3% on hard cases and exotics



Omg wow, I wonder how they’re able to retain employees at those rates. I could never do that job for so little


----------



## brnicutie

BrandSnob said:


> Omg wow, I wonder how they’re able to retain employees at those rates. I could never do that job for so little


That’s on top of their hourly pay. Where I’m at they start at $19 plus commission. They can make a decent wage if they sell a lot of leather and hard cases.


----------



## sarahinthecity

kadya said:


> I feel like I only want the two sizes I don’t have (15 and 26) because of FOMO lol. Like I didn’t want them a day ago but now that I can’t ever get them again I’m like “oh maybe I want those…”
> 
> Happy to have my 19 though. Sad they are going away.



Same! I have had the TP19 for months and have only used it once...and yet I'm still wondering if I should track down a TP26. It's definitely just FOMO though...I have no idea what I would use it for.


----------



## myztic

What is everyone’s favorite toiletry pouch size? What is your least favorite size?


----------



## bfly

I’m surprise too hearing this news. The TP in all 3 sizes are very popular. Thank goodness I got all three sizes last year. Especially love using size 26 as a bag.


----------



## multicolordreams

I emailed my CA to see and she apparently hadn’t heard they were discontinued. She was able to order me a TP26.


----------



## Bam-boot

From my CS...basically she said they aren’t officially confirming the Toiletry pouches are discontinued, they just aren’t taking orders


----------



## bfly

multicolordreams said:


> I emailed my CA to see and she apparently hadn’t heard they were discontinued. She was able to order me a TP26.



Glad that your SA could order you one. 
Hope everyone else also can get their hands on it before they’re really gone.


----------



## wonderboii

This is interesting/shocking.
Glad I was able to buy a 15 last month lol.

this will definitely make the resale of these items sky rocket unfortunately


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

In case anyone really has to have one, they’re not marked up much on Stock-X (yet)


----------



## mightyhunter

Omg... I had NO idea they were being discontinued until now but I asked CS to place an order for the TP26 for me this afternoon. Its status is still "Pending Product Availability" on my account - is LV known for cancelling these orders or not fulfilling them? EEK, now I'm stressed


----------



## Critzie

mightyhunter said:


> Omg... I had NO idea they were being discontinued until now but I asked CS to place an order for the TP26 for me this afternoon. Its status is still "Pending Product Availability" on my account - is LV known for cancelling these orders or not fulfilling them? EEK, now I'm stressed



Did you call the 800#?


----------



## 23adeline

Bam-boot said:


> They only get 2% commission on canvas and have to sell at least $15,000 in merch. The leather is not all that. One day it’s going to backfire on LV.


It’s depends on locations, in my country, SA do not get any commission on canvas, only get commission on leather items.


----------



## despair

23adeline said:


> It’s depends on locations, in my country, SA do not get any commission on canvas, only get commission on leather items.


Oh wow I did not know that! That's kind of sad and we hardly bought leather pieces via our SA, mostly canvas.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Was any one able to order today !??


----------



## ahowell93

Anyone have any luck getting on from client services? I don’t live close to any LV locations


----------



## bluebird03

sarahinthecity said:


> Same! I have had the TP19 for months and have only used it once...and yet I'm still wondering if I should track down a TP26. It's definitely just FOMO though...I have no idea what I would use it for.


same here!!


----------



## Purselover724

Does anyone know for real why this is happening?  It doesn’t make any sense…


----------



## BrandSnob

Purselover724 said:


> Does anyone know for real why this is happening?  It doesn’t make any sense…



i saw on Ig someone said Bc ppl are adding chains to look like the coussin. They are trying to push that Bag so the TP which is inexpensive and doesn’t  make up a lot of their revenue anyways is competing with what they are trying to push so they got rid of it so the coussin doesn’t have cheaper and internal competition


----------



## Purselover724

I saw that too, but I have a hard time believing that’s the reason. Plus people have been using it as a clutch since princess Diana did! Not to mention that so many people use it as an actual toiletry. Idk. I hope that’s not the reason because if it is that’s really sad.  



BrandSnob said:


> i saw on Ig someone said Bc ppl are adding chains to look like the coussin. They are trying to push that Bag so the TP which is inexpensive and doesn’t  make up a lot of their revenue anyways is competing with what they are trying to push so they got rid of it so the coussin doesn’t have cheaper and internal competition


----------



## BrandSnob

Purselover724 said:


> I saw that too, but I have a hard time believing that’s the reason. Plus people have been using it as a clutch since princess Diana did! Not to mention that so many people use it as an actual toiletry. Idk. I hope that’s not the reason because if it is that’s really sad.



maybe they don’t mind the clutch, but adding chains to make it a multi pouchette or a coussin look alike takes away from the bags they’re trying tomake “it bags” so it made sense to me


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

BrandSnob said:


> i saw on Ig someone said Bc ppl are adding chains to look like the coussin. They are trying to push that Bag so the TP which is inexpensive and doesn’t  make up a lot of their revenue anyways is competing with what they are trying to push so they got rid of it so the coussin doesn’t have cheaper and internal competition


If anyone thinks it looks like a Coussin, they need their eyes checked.


----------



## ultravisitor

Purselover724 said:


> Does anyone know for real why this is happening?  It doesn’t make any sense…


I would not be surprised if they're discontinuing the current version only so that they can bring out another similar version that is cheaper to make but which they will price slightly higher than the old version.


----------



## Baileybear522

I just tried to order a T26 in monogram through the digital concierge. I know they are getting discontinued, so I’m trying to pick one up ASAP. The digital concierge said they couldn’t order me one. Does anyone have any advice on how I could purchase one before they are all gone for good? Unfortunately, I don’t live close to a store


----------



## luxsal

I thought the price will sky rocket after people started adding inserts and chains to it. But never imagined they would discontinue altogether! I wanted to use it as an actual toiletry bag or a catch all in my bigger bags. Looked like it could fit tons of makeup, chargers, etc etc. This is just so sad!


----------



## XoDena

The TP 26 is currently priced just under 1k on TheRealReal. I don’t know if I want to laugh or cry at this lol. I’m so thankful I’ve had both the 19 and 26 for a couple of years now. Sad because I was planning on adding the 15 to my collection. Just tried to order one on the phone and the SA said she couldn’t order it and no store near me has one available either


----------



## KimTX

myztic said:


> What is everyone’s favorite toiletry pouch size? What is your least favorite size?



I have all three and I use all three. The 15 holds a bit more than the mini pochette and I like that the lining is wipeable, so even after years of use, it looks nicer on the inside than any of my minis. The 19 holds things I use and always have for teaching yoga and put in any bag I take to work, and I use the 26 exclusively for travel. The fact that it's thin and tall (the 26) can be a pain to pack your stuff in, but that's what makes it awesome when you put it in your carry-on travel bag-takes up a small footprint. Since I use them all, I don't have a favorite or least favorite. 

While I had never before used any cosmetic case for a clutch, I did for the very first time use the 19 for my phone, keys, mini wallet etc to run an errand last week rather than use my Pochette Accesoire. For me, I'd never carry it to a restaurant or add a chain to make it look like a handbag, and I suspect this is what prompted LV to stop production. I'm so glad I have my 3.

This reminds me of waiting to buy the Pochette Assesoire (sp?) in DE, then it got discontinued. I was so bummed and *refuse* to pay $1000 for it. Not going to happen.


----------



## Samanthalvoe

I have the toiletry pouch 19 (and possibly the 15) on my wishlist to purchase later on, maybe next year. I had to move them way up my wishlist and decided to try to get one before they’re all gone, since I won’t be paying over retail in the future. I was able to place an order for the 19 through CS and I’m hoping it ends up going through! I was told 15 & 26 are no longer available online or in store.


----------



## totally

I didn't think Louis Vuitton would discontinue the Toiletry Pouches due to their popularity! The Toiletry Pouch 15 is cute. Fashionphile still seems to have pouches some left at reasonable-ish prices.


----------



## Luxuryphilia

Does anyone know if the leather versions are discontunued as well? I don't seem to be able to find them on the website either.   Thanks.


----------



## Chynnac

I purchased the 2 before the last price increase. I gasp do occasionally use it as a clutch not a handbag. Sorry that LV is not longer producing them. I almost got the 15 but I have the mini pochette.


----------



## LVovely

Hi LV Lovers! I am new to the forum and mainly post in Hermès section, but love and collect LV as well. Went to my local store today (Vienna, Austria) and my SA confirmed that it will be discontinued. She mentioned people were asking for it like crazy the whole weekend ! Such a shame, just when I wanted to get the 26 size. I have it in the Escale color from last year, but still…


----------



## LVovely

BrandSnob said:


> i saw on Ig someone said Bc ppl are adding chains to look like the coussin. They are trying to push that Bag so the TP which is inexpensive and doesn’t  make up a lot of their revenue anyways is competing with what they are trying to push so they got rid of it so the coussin doesn’t have cheaper and internal competition


The funny thing is, after I asked my SA in the store for it, she tried to sell me that horrible Coussin bag


----------



## bagwombat

Luxuryphilia said:


> Does anyone know if the leather versions are discontunued as well? I don't seem to be able to find them on the website either.   Thanks.



I was able to order the scarlett empreinte one per phone call to CS on Friday morning, but the girl mentioned that I am lucky to snatch one of the last ones because they are discontinued now...


----------



## travelbliss

If the TP is truly discontinued,  it reeks of a marketing ploy... it's one of the few classic monogram items that are still in the "entry-level" price range for LV.   The fact that the TP has been cleverly hacked by DIY "conversion kits"  probably just fueled the drive to d/c the current models.   But the TP is a "travel accessory" item,  this collection has been around for years in these sizes...a part of LV which originally focused on _travel products,  _so I highly doubt the line will completely vanish, as they need such sizes for the traveling consumer.

     I predict a new version will be introduced ,  the _"Toiletry Pouch XX  *NM*" _ with an accompanying price jack and markup, similar to the re-introduction of the "NM" Pochette Accessoires....You can bet if this happens,  it will be designed to prevent a conversion kit.
  I'd start stocking up on the cosmetic and etuis as the prices are going to enter the stratosphere.


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

multicolordreams said:


> I emailed my CA to see and she apparently hadn’t heard they were discontinued. She was able to order me a TP26.


would you mind sharing your CAs information ? or does anyone else by chance have a CA they mind putting me in contact with ? all of my CAs have left the company


----------



## luxsal

What was the retail price of the 26? Does anyone remember?


----------



## JY1217

The reason behind it is very clear, I don’t think any luxury brand wants to see their lower priced toiletry bag being the most wanted it bag on social media while they have spent tons of money to push their coussin, Pont 9, croc bags. (Even though most of those pushes failed miserably. Lol)
They tried to do that by increasing its price… it made people craving for it even more though (look at the PA), so they might just discontinue it once for all. it’s about brand image rather than business imo.


----------



## bigverne28

My lovely CS agent reserved a TP26 on my behalf as she couldn’t get hold of me by phone, which was very sweet of her. I was also able to order the 15 and 19 through CS yesterday in the UK. They still had all 3 sizes available to order if anyone’s interested. It helps if you have the product codes for them to look up the item.


----------



## AmbrosiaL

salal04 said:


> What was the retail price of the 26? Does anyone remember?



The price in Germany (and I guess most countries with EUR prices?) was 390,- EUR. I don‘t know about prices for other regions.


----------



## totally

JY1217 said:


> The reason behind it is very clear, I don’t think any luxury brand wants to see their lower priced toiletry bag being the most wanted it bag on social media while they have spent tons of money to push their coussin, Pont 9, croc bags. (Even though most of those pushes failed miserably. Lol)
> They tried to do that by increasing its price… it made people craving for it even more though (look at the PA), so they might just discontinue it once for all. it’s about brand image rather than business imo.



Well maybe LV should consider making bags that people actually want to pay for rather than discontinuing the toiletry pouches! I doubt most people are rushing to buy the Coussin after not being able to get their hands on a toiletry pouch.


----------



## AlovesLV

salal04 said:


> What was the retail price of the 26? Does anyone remember?


$580 USD


----------



## luxsal

AlovesLV said:


> $580 USD


Thank you! Wow its being sold at double the price at Fashionphile


----------



## brnicutie

salal04 said:


> What was the retail price of the 26? Does anyone remember?


$580


----------



## steanbean

I was so looking forward to getting one!


----------



## multicolordreams

amanda.tnguyen said:


> would you mind sharing your CAs information ? or does anyone else by chance have a CA they mind putting me in contact with ? all of my CAs have left the company



She’s asked that her info not be shared. I’m sorry. But she mentioned last night that they’re completely sold out and unable to be ordered now.


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

multicolordreams said:


> She’s asked that her info not be shared. I’m sorry. But she mentioned last night that they’re completely sold out and unable to be ordered now.


no worries, thank you so much ! i called CS a few times today and was told there's a few in various locations throughout the US, so just hoping i can get a helpful CA's information to help me out


----------



## antreyes03

Ugh! That's deveststing! I have  a TP 19 sitting in my cart right now. Tried to call CS but they said to keep checking. They didn't mention anything about it being discontinued but got my number to notify me just in case. I hope I can still get it...


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

Last night there were 33 on Fashionphile, now only 8


----------



## Critzie

Welp, I just panic bought the cosmetic pouch (gm) in light of this news.


----------



## erinrose

Well this is a travesty  In one way l am not suprised LV is doing this. This is only speculation but people making these into actual bags with inserts and chains plus with LVs unfathomable need to push leather products and limit canvas ones this was coming miles away. l would think they want to become more ellusive and target a certain clientel by removing the least expensive items.

Time to head over to Samorga and pick up an insert and chain for my toiletry 26 and rub in LVs face 

edit: Just placed an order for an insert and chain for the TP 26.


----------



## LVovely

Critzie said:


> Welp, I just panic bought the cosmetic pouch (gm) in light of this news.


Me too ! I would never wear this (or the PA) as a handbag (I did not even know that was a thing to be honest), they are just soo handy for travel…


----------



## Grande Latte

I got the TP 26 in 2018. I never got to use it. But figured I will one day when COVID19 is over and the world a safer place. I bought it for travel purposes. It's a classic. Get it while you can.


----------



## bigverne28

Critzie said:


> Welp, I just panic bought the cosmetic pouch (gm) in light of this news.


I doubt the CPs will be discontinued as these are not so easily converted to bags. I believe this unfortunately has led to the demise of the TPs.


----------



## Critzie

bigverne28 said:


> I doubt the CPs will be discontinued as these are not so easily converted to bags. I believe this unfortunately has led to the demise of the TPs.


I keep hearing rumors circulate that they are moving away from Canvas in general.

I’m also wondering when they are going to increase the prices on the more affordable pieces.


----------



## bigverne28

Critzie said:


> I keep hearing rumors circulate that they are moving away from Canvas in general.
> 
> I’m also wondering when they are going to increase the prices on the more affordable pieces.


Yes, they're concentrating on leather and canvas prices will continue to increase. If you noticed in the last few PIs earlier in the year, all canvas increased, but the leather did not. I believe one leather bag actually had a price reduction.


----------



## Monoi

bigverne28 said:


> I doubt the CPs will be discontinued as these are not so easily converted to bags. I believe this unfortunately has led to the demise of the TPs.



There are some yt videos about converting these as well. I'm sure these are next in line, especially the GM.


----------



## bigverne28

Monoi said:


> There are some yt videos about converting these as well. I'm sure these are next in line, especially the GM.


Yes people do convert these, but the trend is not as big as the TPs. The Kirigami could be next as these are converted alot with d-ring inserts.


----------



## Taimi

TP26 as a bag wasn’t something I considered to do, but after I bought the Game On TP, I did it anyway. It’s just too pretty to use only as a toiletry pouch. 

But what I was going to say is that LV should get it things together, most of the new expensive bags fit less than the TP26! So no wonder people convert it to a bag. It’s just ridiculous to make all those pretty bags too small. For example I’d buy the Papillon Trunk if the size would be bigger. Everything smaller than Alma BB is just impractical for me.


----------



## erinrose

bigverne28 said:


> I doubt the CPs will be discontinued as these are not so easily converted to bags. I believe this unfortunately has led to the demise of the TPs.


True, but as the TP is going the other similar-ish items (cosmetic pouch, kiragami set) might be the next best things people turn to to make bags out of slgs. Would not be suprised if LV discontinued those aswell down the line. Such a shame really.


----------



## simplyredottb

Did some researching after reading this thread yesterday, and there is definitely a shortage now. Even on e-bay they're being extraordinarily marked up and not as easily found as they were 2 months ago.


----------



## totally

Taimi said:


> TP26 as a bag wasn’t something I considered to do, but after I bought the Game On TP, I did it anyway. It’s just too pretty to use only as a toiletry pouch.
> 
> But what I was going to say is that LV should get it things together, most of the new expensive bags fit less than the TP26! So no wonder people convert it to a bag. It’s just ridiculous to make all those pretty bags too small. For example I’d buy the Papillon Trunk if the size would be bigger. Everything smaller than Alma BB is just impractical for me.



Exactly. This goes back to my earlier point - if they want to move away from Canvas they need to step up their game on the leather bags. The only leather LV bags that made me do a double take was the Capucines, and some of the new epi leather colours on older styles. This is not a knock on anyone who likes the Coussin or recent releases btw - I’m sure they’re great quality, those bags are just not wishlist bags for me.

Funnily enough, this reminds me of when the Coach “C” canvas was all the rage and diluted Coach’s brand value. After many years, Coach is now much more focused on their leather products and their brand has rebounded. Premium vs contemporary brand arguments aside, it seems like LV is trying to do the same thing now. I wonder if they’ll succeed. Unlike Coach, LV has always been known for their hard-wearing canvas, whereas Coach built their brand on quality leather products.

This makes me want to get a Toiletry Pouch and make it into a bag just to stick it to them hahaha


----------



## Ava758

I panicked and bought a Toiletry 19 today. I drove just over 45 minutes each way, in the rain but I’m glad I got it. Last one in the store.


----------



## CharlyParis

Like many, I was shocked when I heard the news on Friday. It was not a product bag that was in my list but like many I want to have it in my collection before it is missing


----------



## CharlyParis

Yesterday in my store (Paris) only available :

26 TP empreinte Red & Blue (630€)
15 TP Mono (335€)
And one Mono & Black she looking like the odeon bag but I don't know the name


----------



## eternalbluemica

Have a 19 and only use for organization when I’m carrying my Petit Noe or Graceful, which isn’t very often. Now, for some strange reason, I want the 26. Too bad.


----------



## jsmile

Predictions on the next discontinued item?  Kirigami. Key pouches?


----------



## lovieluvslux

Note to myself.  Do I really need another TP?  Don't fall for the hype.  Sounds like a marketing tactic.  Many of us heard that LV wants to push customers towards leather.  You'd think they would pitch the canvas and find alternate materials besides leather.


----------



## beachbag

I posted this in the clubhouse yesterday:

Called 1-866 to order a bag and asked about the toiletry pouches. I have had mine for couple of years..
I was told false information was put out and a run on the TP so they sold out and took off online site.
Very few left in the states.
Will take time to build up supplies and production.
But not being discontinued.

So who knows if this is true or false or something in between.

Anybody else ask client services?


----------



## Ava758

And so it begins


----------



## jsmile

beachbag said:


> I posted this in the clubhouse yesterday:
> 
> Called 1-866 to order a bag and asked about the toiletry pouches. I have had mine for couple of years..
> I was told false information was put out and a run on the TP so they sold out and took off online site.
> Very few left in the states.
> Will take time to build up supplies and production.
> But not being discontinued.
> 
> So who knows if this is true or false or something in between.
> 
> Anybody else ask client services?


They also said this for a long time about the favourite mm and look what happened. I think the toiletries are gone.


----------



## jane

I got my TP19 back in February and I love it. 

Gucci has a pouch that is the same size and shape as the TP26, with leather trim and a microfiber lining. It's really nice. If you like the GG print, this may be a suitable alternative. I just ordered one.


----------



## antreyes03

I was able to pre-order a TP19 today by contacting concierge. She said there isn't any available online or in store in North America but didn't confirm or deny that they're being discontinued so for now my TP19 is "pending product availability"


----------



## CrazyCool01

jsmile said:


> Predictions on the next discontinued item?  Kirigami. Key pouches?


Mini pochette and pochette accessories ..


----------



## CrazyCool01

jane said:


> I got my TP19 back in February and I love it.
> 
> Gucci has a pouch that is the same size and shape as the TP26, with leather trim and a microfiber lining. It's really nice. If you like the GG print, this may be a suitable alternative. I just ordered one.


Could you please provide a link to the product


----------



## KimTX

totally said:


> Well maybe LV should consider making bags that people actually want to pay for rather than discontinuing the toiletry pouches! I doubt most people are rushing to buy the Coussin after not being able to get their hands on a toiletry pouch.


I the Coussin looks much more like a Celine Trio than anything else.  Not sure why it is compared to the hacked toilet pouch. Seems like the Pochette Accessories is a closer match to the TP.


----------



## KimTX

Critzie said:


> Welp, I just panic bought the cosmetic pouch (gm) in light of this news.


Haha! I had one in my cart, but realized I acutally don't like it. It too easily gets wavy when you load it. Then I put in a different toiletry item and almost bought that. But I have the TP trifecta, and really don't need anything else.  And, I have an older Gucci cosmetic bag that I truly love, and this crazy sequenced one from Coach that I also think is the cat's meow. And a really great Prada cosmetic pouch. I have enough. 

So, here I sit on hold now for 17 minutes so far waiting to speak to LV about a desk agenda, which I acutally want, and am trying to find out if it's really in stock (as per the website) in my area. I'm sure I can't talk to a person b/c their lines are lit up with people asking about the TP......and finally they picked up and have limited quantity of the desk agenda. Yay! Hopefully they will have it tomorrow when I head in to purchase.


----------



## Mapoon

CrazyCool01 said:


> Could you please provide a link to the product


https://www.gucci.com/au/en_au/pr/m...en/ophidia-gg-toiletry-case-p-59823496IWT8745 

This is for the AU site....


----------



## KimTX

Critzie said:


> I keep hearing rumors circulate that they are moving away from Canvas in general.
> 
> I’m also wondering when they are going to increase the prices on the more affordable pieces.


Those rumors have been around for at least 5 years, and I'd say yes, they have cut down on canvas bag. 

They always raise prices. I got my first Pochette Assecories for $500, and my mini pochette was about $300. I think my cles was less than $100


----------



## KimTX

Monoi said:


> There are some yt videos about converting these as well. I'm sure these are next in line, especially the GM.


it's really a bad look. I mean, really.


----------



## KimTX

Taimi said:


> TP26 as a bag wasn’t something I considered to do, but after I bought the Game On TP, I did it anyway. It’s just too pretty to use only as a toiletry pouch.
> 
> But what I was going to say is that LV should get it things together, most of the new expensive bags fit less than the TP26! So no wonder people convert it to a bag. It’s just ridiculous to make all those pretty bags too small. For example I’d buy the Papillon Trunk if the size would be bigger. Everything smaller than Alma BB is just impractical for me.


Amen! I don't like tiny bags. I use them rarely and have zero interest in mini or micro bags. Well, except for my WOC.


----------



## jsmile

KimTX said:


> Those rumors have been around for at least 5 years, and I'd say yes, they have cut down on canvas bag.
> 
> They always raise prices. I got my first Pochette Assecories for $500, and my mini pochette was about $300. I think my cles was less than $100


That's true! No longer a rumour but an actual truth


----------



## brnicutie

beachbag said:


> I posted this in the clubhouse yesterday:
> 
> Called 1-866 to order a bag and asked about the toiletry pouches. I have had mine for couple of years..
> I was told false information was put out and a run on the TP so they sold out and took off online site.
> Very few left in the states.
> Will take time to build up supplies and production.
> But not being discontinued.
> 
> So who knows if this is true or false or something in between.
> 
> Anybody else ask client services?


I just went to see my CA. He said it’s definitely discontinued. The stores are just selling off remaining stock.


----------



## jane

CrazyCool01 said:


> Could you please provide a link to the product



It's this one:


			https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/women/accessories-for-women/wallets-and-small-accessories-for-women/pouches-for-women/ophidia-pouch-p-62554996IWG8745


----------



## totally

KimTX said:


> I the Coussin looks much more like a Celine Trio than anything else.  Not sure why it is compared to the hacked toilet pouch. Seems like the Pochette Accessories is a closer match to the TP.



I think the Coussin functions like a Celine Trio but the overall shape from the front is more similar to the Toiletry Pouch.





Also see earlier in the thread:



lovelyrita said:


> The funny thing is, after I asked my SA in the store for it, she tried to sell me that horrible Coussin bag





BrandSnob said:


> i saw on Ig someone said Bc ppl are adding chains to look like the coussin. They are trying to push that Bag so the TP which is inexpensive and doesn’t  make up a lot of their revenue anyways is competing with what they are trying to push so they got rid of it so the coussin doesn’t have cheaper and internal competition


----------



## CrazyCool01

jane said:


> It's this one:
> 
> 
> https://www.gucci.com/us/en/pr/women/accessories-for-women/wallets-and-small-accessories-for-women/pouches-for-women/ophidia-pouch-p-62554996IWG8745


Thank you


----------



## CrazyCool01

Mapoon said:


> https://www.gucci.com/au/en_au/pr/m...en/ophidia-gg-toiletry-case-p-59823496IWT8745
> 
> This is for the AU site....


Thanks dear  @Mapoon


----------



## Roie55

Monoi said:


> I read in another topic that it could be because of the trend of transforming the pouches into bags and LV not wanting this..


this is exactly why


----------



## Sartorialista

Purchased the trio a few years ago. I even have the TP 26 in epi (pistache). They find their way into a wide variety of crossbodies and totes. The shape is what piqued my interest in monogram and not too long after I purchased a PM. 

Not a fan of the hacks. I can get behind using them as clutches (especially the epi and empreinte pieces).


----------



## Lady001

I just received my TP26 today that I ordered from CS. Very happy with it. Just on time for the holidays. Now in doubt whether to add the TP19 just because of FOMO. Not sure it has much added value next to the TP26.


----------



## amna72

I got this one from the store in Europe today. I have a monogram one, but it is an old one and will be replaced with this new red beauty


----------



## CharlyParis

I'm so happy I have my 26 pouch in mono ♥


----------



## CharlyParis

Client service tell me is officially sold out in France


----------



## simplynoy

I'm located in Nashville but I was able to purchase the Mono TP19 through the LV Men's at the Millenia Mall in Orlando. She's shipping it out today.


----------



## Ava758

simplynoy said:


> I'm located in Nashville but I was able to purchase the TP19 through the LV Men's at the Millenia Mall in Orlando. She's shipping it out today.



That’s great! How were you able to do that?


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

simplynoy said:


> I'm located in Nashville but I was able to purchase the TP19 through the LV Men's at the Millenia Mall in Orlando. She's shipping it out today.


would you mind sharing how you were able to do this ? still searching frantically for a t26. been calling CS so many times and texting so many different CAs


----------



## simplynoy

Ava758 said:


> That’s great! How were you able to do that?


I just randomly asked a friend who works at that location. She said they had one at the Men's store, so I got lucky!



amanda.tnguyen said:


> Would you mind sharing how you were able to do this ? still searching frantically for a t26. been calling CS so many times and texting so many different CAs



I honestly think that it is pure luck at this point. I didn't ask about the T26 since I have that size already but I just texted them to see if they had any. Will keep you posted.


----------



## kadya

Even though it’s probably just FOMO, I still asked my CA for one anyway. (Think I might regret not having a classic piece if I can somehow manage to get my hands on it!) If it’s meant to be, he will find me one lol. If not, eh whatever. Cosmetic pouch it is I guess


----------



## simplynoy

I was just sent a list of locations that have the Mono T26. DM me if anyone is searching for it. Don't want to put it all on blast here haha.

Edit: whoa, didn't realize how many requests I'd get. I'm no longer sharing the list since I feel like most of them are sold. (They went quick!) I'd recommend you ask your SAs randomly since they get shipments often during the week. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Cogmarks

Phanatical said:


> Wow I am definitely surprised by this....I have had my 26 for eons, and in April I was able to find a 15 in NYC but sadly no 19. Now I am wondering if I should try to find a 19 as I really do want one. I have a sneaking suspicion they will come back in some way, just a lot more expensive!


I think you are correct. In the men’s line, there is the Pochette Voyage for $1180. It is the size of a TP26, but it has a microfiber interior with one interior pocket and 6 card slots. If I were LV, I would make the Pochette Voyage in brown DE & monogram for the ladies and let them pay $1180 if they want to use it as a clutch.


----------



## leec1234

simplynoy said:


> I was just sent a list of locations that have the Mono T26. DM me if anyone is searching for it. Don't want to put it all on blast here haha.


Hi can you send me the list      thank you


----------



## AleeLee

I’m happy to say that I was able to purchase the TP26 yesterday in Canada. I was originally looking for the TP19 but was unsuccessful. My lovely CA told me that another CA had a TP26 on hold for a client. So she followed her around all day, asking if she sold it. Long story short, I picked her up today. From some pic’s I’ve seen, I though it would be too big for me, but seeing it in person, I LOVE IT! ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## lemondln

Taimi said:


> TP26 as a bag wasn’t something I considered to do, but after I bought the Game On TP, I did it anyway. It’s just too pretty to use only as a toiletry pouch.
> 
> But what I was going to say is that LV should get it things together, most of the new expensive bags fit less than the TP26! So no wonder people convert it to a bag. It’s just ridiculous to make all those pretty bags too small. For example I’d buy the Papillon Trunk if the size would be bigger. Everything smaller than Alma BB is just impractical for me.




Agreed everything you said. you are lucky to get game one TP, I was not able to get one, however I bought a regular TP26 last year. 

LV is making bags smaller and smaller, why would people buy these tiny bags that cannot hold a phone. 

You are right, Alma  BB is the smallest bag that I can go for as well.


----------



## Critzie

lovelyrita said:


> Me too ! I would never wear this (or the PA) as a handbag (I did not even know that was a thing to be honest), they are just soo handy for travel…



Yes, I agree!

I have the TP 15 and 19 and use them for their intended purpose. No shade to anyone that converted their TP into a crossbody. Who knows if that’s a factor in LVs decision or not. I just think it sucks because these are wonderful, iconic items that were reasonably priced.


----------



## Critzie

KimTX said:


> Those rumors have been around for at least 5 years, and I'd say yes, they have cut down on canvas bag.
> 
> They always raise prices. I got my first Pochette Assecories for $500, and my mini pochette was about $300. I think my cles was less than $100



Agree that the rumor has been circulating for a while.

What I notice is that items that once appeared always available (as recent as last year) like the neverfull and speedy are becoming much more difficult to find. It seems like canvas is becoming more scarce by each passing month.


----------



## 4Elegance

I would suggest if you want one and have a great CA contact them.  I text mine on Sunday and he had one for me today.  Said they had received a shipment and he grabbed it for me.


----------



## Lucille68

I was able to get a TP 26 today in my local LV!  Keep checking in store because they are still shipping them out!  Mine was made in Spain.

Edit to add: I am wondering if LV may want this to be an in boutique purchase only.  We will see...


----------



## kulasa87

Can someone post prices for each sizes 15, 19, & 26? thanks


----------



## despair

I managed to get a preowned TP26 (almost new, with LV receipt etc bought in September 2020) at a very small markup above (S$15) current retail prices as I wasn't able to get a brand new one from CS nor my SA. Honestly it's a bit of a FOMO thing as I wasn't entirely decided on the conversion aspect of the TP.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Cruise collection has Coussin Pm which looks identical to Toiletry 26 and with chunky chain similar to ones sold on etsy or ebay so i think this may the reason to discontinue toiletry pouches


----------



## jane

CrazyCool01 said:


> Cruise collection has Coussin Pm which looks identical to Toiletry 26 and with chunky chain similar to ones sold on etsy or ebay so i think this may the reason to discontinue toiletry pouches



The *toiletry pouch* is for carrying toiletry items/cosmetics/etc and has a wipeable interior and tough canvas exterior. That Coussin is lambskin and $5000 and probably has a leather or microfiber interior. Sheesh! I find it absolutely asinine if this is the real reason they have discontinued a popular and iconic piece that is part of their legacy. There is some very bad, very short-sighted decision-making going on at the top, it would appear. If LV is distancing itself from monogram/damier canvas, I am absolutely done with them and will just seek out preloved going forward.


----------



## CrazyCool01

jane said:


> The *toiletry pouch* is for carrying toiletry items/cosmetics/etc and has a wipeable interior and tough canvas exterior. That Coussin is lambskin and $5000 and probably has a leather or microfiber interior. Sheesh! I find it absolutely asinine if this is the real reason they have discontinued a popular and iconic piece that is part of their legacy. There is some very bad, very short-sighted decision-making going on at the top, it would appear. If LV is distancing itself from monogram/damier canvas, I am absolutely done with them and will just seek out preloved going forward.


I understand i dont use my toiletry pouch as a bag but there are many who use it that way , nothing wrong in that but i think lv thought if they release coussin pm with toiletry 26 around then people might not be interested!

coussin range is a no go for me !


----------



## stephyb92

jane said:


> I got my TP19 back in February and I love it.
> 
> Gucci has a pouch that is the same size and shape as the TP26, with leather trim and a microfiber lining. It's really nice. If you like the GG print, this may be a suitable alternative. I just ordered one.


can you show me


----------



## sarahinthecity

kulasa87 said:


> Can someone post prices for each sizes 15, 19, & 26? thanks



I bought the TP 19 in February 2021 and it was $540 (pre-tax)


----------



## Monoi

I hope LV isnt slowly getting rid of their canvas cuz thats their appeal. How is their unknown and fast changing strategy supposed to bind loyal customers to them?

I find it strange tbh and its giving me a mindset of getting the canvas items I have on my wishlist sooner than later.


----------



## CharlyParis

Lucille68 said:


> I was able to get a TP 26 today in my local LV!  Keep checking in store because they are still shipping them out!  Mine was made in Spain.
> 
> Edit to add: I am wondering if LV may want this to be an in boutique purchase only.  We will see...



I am in france and the mine to is made in spain i think is same cargaison for the world last pieces


----------



## bigverne28

CharlyParis said:


> I am in france and the mine to is made in spain i think is same cargaison for the world last pieces


I was able to order all 3 sizes from CS in the UK on Saturday and they arrived today. All made in Spain mid April (15), early May (19), mid May (26).


----------



## CharlyParis

bigverne28 said:


> I was able to order all 3 sizes from CS in the UK on Saturday and they arrived today. All made in Spain from mid-April (15) and Mid-May (19 & 26).
> 
> View attachment 5111837



Mine is 18th week of 2021 in Spain so 3/9th may


----------



## cjj

IMHO, I think it's foolish and smacks of being pompous. "OMG, how DARE the little people buy these toiletry bags and use them for ANY other purpose than what we, LV, have ordained them to be used. HOW DARE THEY!" Oh, please. Bite me.

Look, LV is NOT Chanel or Hermes though they SO WANT to be. LV has/had a superior product which was their coated canvas bags and accessories that lasted a LONG time (because they were well made) and offered a distinct look that no one else did. Their items are STILL loved and wanted by MANY and yet....that isn't good enough for them, it would appear. No. They want a certain class of people to ONLY buy their items. That's disturbing, it really is. So, make it difficult to purchase our items and make them VERY expensive and then we can be considered elite. Wow. How sad.

I don't buy Hermes any longer because they made it too hard to purchase their items. I'm not driving to a different state anymore and I'm not playing the games of kiss-up; the items simply aren't THAT life changing. Chanel? Love you SO MUCH but you only make flaps now and your quality isn't great for what you're charging. LV? You're trying to be something you're not and that's a shame. I just want to know WHY you think you have to be something you simply aren't. You don't do leathers well; your leather styles are so-so. You EXCEL in coated canvas...stick to that and create amazing collections. Stop fixating on the "who" and focus on your collections and you'll make even more money.

So, so stupid to cut out ANY chance of pulling in customers. What do they say..."Cutting your nose off to spite your face"? Yes indeed.


----------



## MCBadian07

cjj said:


> IMHO, I think it's foolish and smacks of being pompous. "OMG, how DARE the little people buy these toiletry bags and use them for ANY other purpose than what we, LV, have ordained them to be used. HOW DARE THEY!" Oh, please. Bite me.
> 
> Look, LV is NOT Chanel or Hermes though they SO WANT to be. LV has/had a superior product which was their canvas coated bags and accessories that lasted a LONG time (because they were well made) and offered a distinct look that no one else offered. Their items are STILL loved and wanted by MANY and yet....that isn't good enough for them, it would appear. No. They want a certain class of people to ONLY buy their items. That's disturbing, it really is. So, make it difficult to purchase our items and make them VERY expensive and then we can be considered elite. Wow. How sad.
> 
> I don't buy Hermes any longer because they made it too hard to purchase their items. I'm not driving to a different state anymore and I'm not playing the games of kiss-up; the items simply aren't THAT life changing. Chanel? Love you SO MUCH but you only make flaps now and your quality isn't great for what you're charging. LV? You're trying to be something you're not and that's a shame. I just want to know WHY you think you have to be something you simply aren't. You don't do leathers well, your leather styles are so-so. You EXCEL in coated canvas...stick to that and create amazing collections. Stop fixating on the "who" and focus on your collections and you'll make even more money.
> 
> So, so stupid to cut out ANY chance of pulling in customers. What do they say..."Cutting your nose off to spite your face". Yes indeed.


Definitely well said ! The annoying thing also is the so called "purchase limit" for bags and SLGs that might or might not get you banned, but also make exceptions depending on how much money you've spent.


----------



## CharlyParis

Clap clap thank you so trueeeee !


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

bigverne28 said:


> I was able to order all 3 sizes from CS in the UK on Saturday and they arrived today. All made in Spain mid April (15), early May (19), mid May (26).
> 
> View attachment 5111837





CharlyParis said:


> Mine is 18th week of 2021 in Spain so 3/9th may




They still have the date codes and not the microchip?


----------



## bigverne28

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> They still have the date codes and not the microchip?


Yep!


----------



## CharlyParis

GeorgiaGirl67 said:


> They still have the date codes and not the microchip?



Yep is data code


----------



## stephyb92




----------



## AmalieLotte92

Monoi said:


> I hope LV isnt slowly getting rid of their canvas cuz thats their appeal. How is their unknown and fast changing strategy supposed to bind loyal customers to them?
> 
> I find it strange tbh and its giving me a mindset of getting the canvas items I have on my wishlist sooner than later.



Actually, I think your assessment is correct. When I stopped by one of my local stores (we happen to have 5 in my area  ) to purchase a Toiletry Pouch 26, I chatted up the CA a bit. She pretty much volunteered info that company-wide, LV will be making less and less canvas products going forward. She even slid in a side comment about "The Neverfull"...but I was so excited about finding a TP26 that it didn't fully register. I should've followed up with, "Is the Neverfull next?" But the CA did say that LV feels as though there are plenty of comparable products to the Toiletry in the market right now...hence the phase out.

Anyway, grab your canvas pieces while you can....especially if they are "reasonably priced". I think they'll either completely disappear, or LV will bring them back at a later date with an insane price tag.


----------



## AmalieLotte92

Lucille68 said:


> I was able to get a TP 26 today in my local LV!  Keep checking in store because they are still shipping them out!  Mine was made in Spain.
> 
> Edit to add: I am wondering if LV may want this to be an in boutique purchase only.  We will see...



I'm thinking that LV may have rerouted the online warehouse inventory to boutiques for in-store purchase only. The Toiletry pouches are still being shipped to stores, but I'm assuming it's whatever is left in the warehouses. Case in point: I purchased a TP19 at one boutique this week (it just arrived THAT morning), and then today I was able to purchase the TP26 at another boutique across town. This second store definitely did not have the TP26 in stock earlier this week because I asked a few days ago.


----------



## mc2743

Selisa said:


> I'm thinking that LV may have rerouted the online warehouse inventory to boutiques for in-store purchase only. The Toiletry pouches are still being shipped to stores, but I'm assuming it's whatever is left in the warehouses. Case in point: I purchased a TP19 at one boutique this week (it just arrived THAT morning), and then today I was able to purchase the TP26 at another boutique across town. This second store definitely did not have the TP26 in stock earlier this week because I asked a few days ago.



That’s awesome you have gotten both! Do you mind telling us which city? Thanks!


----------



## jane

stephyb92 said:


> can you show me



It just arrived (free next day shipping!)

With toiletry 19:


Full of essentials, zippy coin wallet, mini pochette, sunglasses, keys:


I love it!!


----------



## scorpio69

If anyone is in the Orange County California area and sees them out in the wild please let me know kindly. I have the 15 but would love to get the 26


----------



## Baileybear522

Does anyone have a US SA contact info that I could purchase a 26 from? I don’t live near a store


----------



## Ava758

Can anyone suggest any good non-designer alternatives to the Toiletry 15 or 19? I’m looking for one that is easy to wipe clean on the inside.


----------



## lvlvr2021

Since I figured I wouldn't be able to find a T26, I went ahead and got the Voyage MM Pochette in eclipse. I was thinking that I better in case it is ever discontinued. I really dont want to pay the insane mark up that people are selling them for.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

lvlvr2021 said:


> Since I figured I wouldn't be able to find a T26, I went ahead and got the Voyage MM Pochette in eclipse. I was thinking that I better in case it is ever discontinued. I really dont want to pay the insane mark up that people are selling them for.


I saw a lady couple fo years ago carry one as a clutch and with the card slots in there it functions more as a clutch imo. It is such a beautiful SLG, I wish I had bought it back then it was $820.


----------



## lvlvr2021

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I saw a lady couple fo years ago carry one as a clutch and with the card slots in there it functions more as a clutch imo. It is such a beautiful SLG, I wish I had bought it back then it was $820.


The price increases are insane but the ones by people on the internet are far worse, lol. 
The pochette Voyage is advertised as a clutch as well as a travel item, so I see why those card slots are in there. Far more functional than the T26. I still want a T26 though


----------



## kulasa87

sarahinthecity said:


> I bought the TP 19 in February 2021 and it was $540 (pre-tax)


Thank you !


----------



## keishapie1973

jane said:


> It just arrived (free next day shipping!)
> 
> With toiletry 19:
> View attachment 5111950
> 
> Full of essentials, zippy coin wallet, mini pochette, sunglasses, keys:
> View attachment 5111952
> 
> I love it!!
> View attachment 5111951
> 
> View attachment 5111953


Love the Gucci pouch. I have the tp 26 that I’ve never used. Purchased it as a gift but now glad that it’s in my collection. I’ve been wanting to try Gucci so I may order this pouch…


----------



## beachbag

My CA said discontinued. Didn’t have any in stock.
i do have mine. The Gucci seems nice!

Don’t you wonder why, when you talk to someone at 1-866, they would make up stories that it was a false rumor, not discontinued!


----------



## LARuk

bigverne28 said:


> Yes people do convert these, but the trend is not as big as the TPs. The Kirigami could be next as these are converted alot with d-ring inserts.


My sister just bought the kirigami this weekend and the SA actually told her that places like Etsy sell kits to turn it into a bag. I thought that was interesting since everyone is saying LV doesn’t want people turning SLG’s into bags.


----------



## tasha_c

Does anyone know of a store/boutique that's selling the Toiletry 26 from the By the Pool collection? I thought it was just the monogram pouches that were discontinued, but they've pulled that Toiletry 26 as well


----------



## bigverne28

tasha_c said:


> Does anyone know of a store/boutique that's selling the Toiletry 26 from the By the Pool collection? I thought it was just the monogram pouches that were discontinued, but they've pulled that Toiletry 26 as well


All TPs have been removed including the limited edition pieces, empreinte etc. Only the PV remain. You could try calling CS to see if they can locate any in store. Good luck!


----------



## LVovely

For anyone in Palma de Mallorca, Spain: they have some in the store today, I have just bought one (TP26). The (very nice) SA said he did not know about them being discontinued, but he said they have big production issues due to Covid. He said they always fly off the shelves as soon as they arrive in the store!


----------



## LVovely

jane said:


> It just arrived (free next day shipping!)
> 
> With toiletry 19:
> View attachment 5111950
> 
> Full of essentials, zippy coin wallet, mini pochette, sunglasses, keys:
> View attachment 5111952
> 
> I love it!!
> View attachment 5111951
> 
> View attachment 5111953


Very nice!! Gives me retro vibes!!


----------



## Orgonon

I managed to score a TP 15 today at my local store, at a substantially higher price compared to the TP19 I bought a couple of years ago and use every day. It was the last they had. The TP26 had sold out. My SA didn't know that they were being discontinued, but she told me that they had sold the last two TP26s over the past weekend. She also told me she'd heard through the rumor mill that LV are planning to sell the canvas stuff exclusively online, with physical stores offering only leather pieces.


----------



## MCBadian07

Orgonon said:


> I managed to score a TP 15 today at my local store, at a substantially higher price compared to the TP19 I bought a couple of years ago and use every day. It was the last they had. The TP26 had sold out. My SA didn't know that they were being discontinued, but she told me that they had sold the last two TP26s over the past weekend. She also told me she'd heard through the rumor mill that LV are planning to sell the canvas stuff exclusively online, with physical stores offering only leather pieces.


Congrats on scoring the TP15
I find it incredibly hilarious for LV to only offer canvas stuff online when 99.9% of the time it's out of stock and people are constantly stalking items all day. How can anyone get anything other than calling or emailing CS.


----------



## erinrose

At the end of the day l think the biggest reason for them discontinuing the tp is to move away from the canvas. l think this might be one of many pieces to come. Even if people were wearing the tp as a bag, if they were promoting the canvas would that not be free advertisement for the brand seeing how versatile it is? l think that is what it comes down to, they want to move away from the canvas. On another note, my samorga insert and chain is set to arrive on Tuesday!


----------



## Rachelkelter

Orgonon said:


> I managed to score a TP 15 today at my local store, at a substantially higher price compared to the TP19 I bought a couple of years ago and use every day. It was the last they had. The TP26 had sold out. My SA didn't know that they were being discontinued, but she told me that they had sold the last two TP26s over the past weekend. She also told me she'd heard through the rumor mill that LV are planning to sell the canvas stuff exclusively online, with physical stores offering only leather pieces.


Honestly at this point I’m almost 100% done with LV.  I buy LV canvas, I’m not interested in leather. If they abandon their heritage they’re dumb and I want nothing to do with the brand.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

Rachelkelter said:


> Honestly at this point I’m almost 100% done with LV.  I buy LV canvas, I’m not interested in leather. If they abandon their heritage they’re dumb and I want nothing to do with the brand.


I know they don't care for what happens to the bags after they sell it, but since their leather pieces holds very little value, they will lose a lot of customer and the investment piece argument is also out the window for leather pieces. So all in all I think they will hurt the brand. I had never bought a mono piece upto this year, when I decided to sell a bag (a mahina xs) it had depreciated to 1/4 of what I paid for, I told myself not to even bother looking at their leather pieces, no matter how much I like it!!


----------



## Loriad

MCBadian07 said:


> Congrats on scoring the TP15
> I find it incredibly hilarious for LV to only offer canvas stuff online when 99.9% of the time it's out of stock and people are constantly stalking items all day. How can anyone get anything other than calling or emailing CS.


And on top of that, I need to try things on! I have a certain bag all hyped up in my head, I go to the store and try it on and don't like it. I bring things to put in it and if it's a hassle getting things in and out, it's a no. Sometimes I am dead set on a bag and I go to the store and walk out with something else! How would we do all this online? Forget it....


----------



## scorpio69

Stupid FOMO is real lol! I managed to purchase a 15 from the digital concierge and just bought a 19 from fashionphile in excellent condition above retail but not a lot ( much lower than the sellers are asking rn) . My fomo was also fed by seeing a picture of princess di with one ( hers maybe a 26 but I think a 19 is better fit for me ) and I have a MAJOR soft spot for her.


----------



## Loriad

scorpio69 said:


> Stupid FOMO is real lol! I managed to purchase a 15 from the digital concierge and just bought a 19 from fashionphile in excellent condition above retail but not a lot ( much lower than the sellers are asking rn) . My fomo was also fed by seeing a picture of princess di with one ( hers maybe a 26 but I think a 19 is better fit for me ) and I have a MAJOR soft spot for her.


It is very real. I've been looking myself!


----------



## Critzie

scorpio69 said:


> Stupid FOMO is real lol! I managed to purchase a 15 from the digital concierge and just bought a 19 from fashionphile in excellent condition above retail but not a lot ( much lower than the sellers are asking rn) . My fomo was also fed by seeing a picture of princess di with one ( hers maybe a 26 but I think a 19 is better fit for me ) and I have a MAJOR soft spot for her.


Isn’t it though? I didn’t feel compelled to pick up the 26 cause I knew I could get it when the need arises. Now that it’s not available anymore it’s become that much more desirable.


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

scorpio69 said:


> Stupid FOMO is real lol! I managed to purchase a 15 from the digital concierge and just bought a 19 from fashionphile in excellent condition above retail but not a lot ( much lower than the sellers are asking rn) . My fomo was also fed by seeing a picture of princess di with one ( hers maybe a 26 but I think a 19 is better fit for me ) and I have a MAJOR soft spot for her.


Omg same here!  A few weeks ago I bought a 19, and two days ago I was miraculously able to panic-buy a 15 from my local store.  I feel like a need a 26 in order to complete my trifecta, but then the rational part of my brain kicks in and tells me I don't actually need it.  And then I saw the exact same pic of Princess Diana, and now all rational thinking is gone . . .


----------



## travelbliss

Wondering if these TP 26 will still be released next month !!?


----------



## lvlvr2021

Ava758 said:


> Can anyone suggest any good non-designer alternatives to the Toiletry 15 or 19? I’m looking for one that is easy to wipe clean on the inside.


I know you said non-designer but I thought you might want to check out the LV Pochette Voyage MM


----------



## JetGirl216

I’ve questioned whether I should get a TP 19 now lol..fomo..I’m good though. I find I use mini PAs more than I would another TP. Just glad I was able to snag a TP 26 before they discontinued it.


----------



## boyoverboard

This seems crazy, the toiletry pouch has been around for so long! I’m glad I bought the 26 years ago in both Monogram and DE. I did more recently try to find the 19 and 15 in Monogram too, but I eventually gave up. I had a pre-loved 15 in Epi at one point which I kind of wish I’d held on to.

I wonder if they’ll still release limited edition TP26 pieces!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

I got trapped in the fomo, too. Bought a 26 in an auction yesterday, the price is very good, condition is iffy. I can’t wait to see in person. What kills me that in the past month been to the boutique plenty of times and saw it in stock but didn’t bother to get it. Now that is discontinued I have to have it.


----------



## Bumbles

boyoverboard said:


> This seems crazy, the toiletry pouch has been around for so long! I’m glad I bought the 26 years ago in both Monogram and DE. I did more recently try to find the 19 and 15 in Monogram too, but I eventually gave up. I had a pre-loved 15 in Epi at one point which I kind of wish I’d held on to.
> 
> I wonder if they’ll still release limited edition TP26 pieces!


I think the LE TP26 they will still release. But no more Classic monos


----------



## boyoverboard

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I got trapped in the fomo, too. Bought a 26 in an auction yesterday, the price is very good, condition is iffy. I can’t wait to see in person. What kills me that in the past month been to the boutique plenty of times and saw it in stock but didn’t bother to get it. Now that is discontinued I have to have it.



At least you’ll be able to have it relined if you need to when you see its true condition! I did that with my Ebene TP26 which I bought pre-loved. It was actually in pristine condition when I bought it, but over time the lining started to peel. They did a wonderful job in replacing it, and the price wasn’t too high.


----------



## DrTootr

I was able to grab the TP19 and TP15 in Dubai on Wednesday. Incase anyone is curious on getting the TP15 here's my latest unboxing video...



I know they had a one or two left in store, so if you're in the UAE head to Dubai Mall LV and good luck x


----------



## scorpio69

DrTootr said:


> I was able to grab the TP19 and TP15 in Dubai on Wednesday. Incase anyone is curious on getting the TP15 here's my latest unboxing video...
> 
> 
> 
> I know they had a one or two left in store, so if you're in the UAE head to Dubai Mall LV and good luck x



Oh my, lovely. My sis lives there . I will tell her to take her behind to the mall.


----------



## Loriad

boyoverboard said:


> At least you’ll be able to have it relined if you need to when you see its true condition! I did that with my Ebene TP26 which I bought pre-loved. It was actually in pristine condition when I bought it, but over time the lining started to peel. They did a wonderful job in replacing it, and the price wasn’t too high.


That is good to know! I saw one yesterday that didn't look good inside and I didn't know it could be relined! Thanks for the great info!


----------



## Ava758

lvlvr2021 said:


> I know you said non-designer but I thought you might want to check out the LV Pochette Voyage MM



Thank you!


----------



## raspberrysyrup

super grateful that i was able to get the tp26 back in 2020. i like using the tp26 as a grab n go/clutch situation, but i don't like the conversion of it into a crossbody, etc. not my cup of tea. 

it's clear they are trying to move away from canvas, which is pathetic. canvas is their bread and butter, will always be. i only purchase canvas pieces and have no interest in their leather goods. the further they push away from canvas, the less i'll purchase.


----------



## antreyes03

Woohoo! The TP19 I ordered through LV concierge has been shipped! Not gonna lie, might have just bought it for FOMO..


----------



## bluebird03

I really want the TP 26 now  FOMO has officially hit


----------



## bigverne28

boyoverboard said:


> At least you’ll be able to have it relined if you need to when you see its true condition! I did that with my Ebene TP26 which I bought pre-loved. It was actually in pristine condition when I bought it, but over time the lining started to peel. They did a wonderful job in replacing it, and the price wasn’t too high.


Good to know the lining can be replaced. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## scorpio69

antreyes03 said:


> Woohoo! The TP19 I ordered through LV concierge has been shipped! Not gonna lie, might have just bought it for FOMO..


When did you make the order ?


----------



## antreyes03

scorpio69 said:


> When did you make the order ?


I ordered it on Monday


----------



## scorpio69

antreyes03 said:


> I ordered it on Monday


Thank you


----------



## DrTootr

scorpio69 said:


> Oh my, lovely. My sis lives there . I will tell her to take her behind to the mall.


Thank you   and good on you! Hope she finds something x


----------



## Rachelkelter

raspberrysyrup said:


> super grateful that i was able to get the tp26 back in 2020. i like using the tp26 as a grab n go/clutch situation, but i don't like the conversion of it into a crossbody, etc. not my cup of tea.
> 
> it's clear they are trying to move away from canvas, which is pathetic. canvas is their bread and butter, will always be. i only purchase canvas pieces and have no interest in their leather goods. the further they push away from canvas, the less i'll purchase.


Same!


----------



## ktarkiai

Ordered on Sunday and picked up today Wanted the 15, bought also the 19 (panick got to me) and decided against the 26 (have no use for that size). The lovely SA told that the toiletry pouches will be back likely in 2022 (perhaps even earlier), but with some changes, had no specifics yet.


----------



## kadya

Got the 26 this week but FOMO got the best of me and I asked my SA for a 15 too to complete the trifecta lol.

While I can live without it, it would be a really nice addition to my collection. I definitely don’t need it badly enough to pay over retail for a used one, though! The secondhand market is going insane over these rn. A heavily used vintage 15 is on Fashionphile for $40 under retail


----------



## DrTootr

Oops everyone, 

My apologies I made a BIG MISTAKE yesterday and this is actually the Toiletry Pouch 19 video, see my unboxing link below;



... please ignore where I keep saying TP15 in this video, as it's the TP19.

I had bought a few things from LV on Wednesday and got the boxes muddled up and confused, so again I'm sorry ...and clearly it's a sign I need to be getting more sleep


----------



## DrTootr

And here's quite a few of my Toiletry Pouches together... the 15, 19 and 26 incase anyone wants to see what size would suit them the most.




My unboxing video of the Toiletry Pouch 15 is here, incase it helps anyone decide again on which size to get:


----------



## Markxmikesmom

So I ordered the 26 and 19 on Tuesday. 
They fully charged my credit card and they say it’s going to be 21 days. 
Not sure what to think….


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

I had the same experience with graceful and it was prior to Mother’s Day, and they told me 21 days because it can take up that long for processing and shipping. Given Father’s Day is this week I can see they use the same script.  Anyways I got my order in 5 calendar days.


----------



## Markxmikesmom

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I had the same experience with graceful and it was prior to Mother’s Day, and they told me 21 days because it can take up that long for processing and shipping. Given Father’s Day is this week I can see they use the same script.  Anyways I got my order in 5 calendar days.


Hope your right. Fingers crossed.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Wondering if we should if we should have a, "Here's the TP I FOMO bought this week," thread!  

My local boutique sold out last Thursday, but I managed to find a very vintage 15 on eBay for under $300, so I snagged it. It's been on my "maybe someday" list for years. This chatter (whether true or not) kicked me into high gear.


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

My new to me has arrived and it has a terrible storage odor. The lining is also bubbling so it needs most likely to be redone now that I know that’s an option. All in all I’m happy with the purchase given that I only spent less than $500 for a TP 26, MIF from Feb 1996.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

AmeeLVSBags said:


> My new to me has arrived and it has a terrible storage odor. The lining is also bubbling so it needs most likely to be redone now that I know that’s an option. All in all I’m happy with the purchase given that I only spent less than $500 for a TP 26, MIF from Feb 1996.


FWIW, there is a 15 on eBay right now. The big is about $200. It ends in just under 2 hours (check my time stamp.) It looks to be in acceptable condition. Not perfect, but better then the one I bought.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I just read an IG post saying TPs are coming back in 2022 with design changes (sourced from an SA). This makes sense because  they’re an LV staple in the travel category. The prices will definitely be increased though. Look how the MPA was introduced lol. Everything’s getting pricier and pricier at LV so don’t be surprised when this happens!


----------



## KikiSon

In





ktarkiai said:


> Ordered on Sunday and picked up today Wanted the 15, bought also the 19 (panick got to me) and decided against the 26 (have no use for that size). The lovely SA told that the toiletry pouches will be back likely in 2022 (perhaps even earlier), but with some changes, had no specifics yet.
> View attachment 5114796


Interesting cause I had an SA tell me today that they are selling off what is left in the warehouses but there will be a relaunch of some new pieces soon.


----------



## bigverne28

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I just read an IG post saying TPs are coming back in 2022 with design changes (sourced from an SA). This makes sense because  they’re an LV staple in the travel category. The prices will definitely be increased though. Look how the MPA was introduced lol. Everything’s getting pricier and pricier at LV so don’t be surprised when this happens!


Foxy mentioned the same in her IG Stories last week and also said the prices would be increased.


----------



## Markxmikesmom

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I just read an IG post saying TPs are coming back in 2022 with design changes (sourced from an SA). This makes sense because  they’re an LV staple in the travel category. The prices will definitely be increased though. Look how the MPA was introduced lol. Everything’s getting pricier and pricier at LV so don’t be surprised when this happens!


Bet it will be close to $1k when it comes back.


----------



## Df2019

ktarkiai said:


> Ordered on Sunday and picked up today Wanted the 15, bought also the 19 (panick got to me) and decided against the 26 (have no use for that size). The lovely SA told that the toiletry pouches will be back likely in 2022 (perhaps even earlier), but with some changes, had no specifics yet.
> View attachment 5114796


So lucky !!! I haven’t had any luck with the 26 which is the only one I been wanting . Which state do you live in


----------



## Df2019

antreyes03 said:


> I ordered it on Monday


How lucky !! I called and they said they are being discontinued and I couldn’t pre order and they sent my number to the locations that have it but they never call me (((( any suggestions ????


----------



## cjj

I wonder what the changes will be should they bring them back? Size? Lining? Built in hooks so you can covert to a bag using a brand new LV strap just for that purpose? Hmmm......


----------



## Roxannek

Df2019 said:


> How lucky !! I called and they said they are being discontinued and I couldn’t pre order and they sent my number to the locations that have it but they never call me (((( any suggestions ????


Are you in the US? If so try emailing Concierge and request whatever you want. They will email you back. I did this a couple of days ago for the TP 15 and it will be delivered tomorrow.  concierge@contact.louisvuitton.com


----------



## Df2019

Roxannek said:


> Are you in the US? If so try emailing Concierge and request whatever you want. They will email you back. I did this a couple of days ago for the TP 15 and it will be delivered tomorrow.  concierge@contact.louisvuitton.com


Awesome I will try that !!! Thank you !!


----------



## ktarkiai

Df2019 said:


> So lucky !!! I haven’t had any luck with the 26 which is the only one I been wanting . Which state do you live in



In Europe Ordered through phone service and had them delivered to my local boutique.


----------



## Df2019

Df2019 said:


> Awesome I will try that !!! Thank you !!


No luck !  they said it is not available !


----------



## tiffyandtots

Not sure if it’s a glitch or what, but the Toiletry 26 is showing up on my wishlist right now.  Any thoughts on this? I keep refreshing hoping to see an add to bag.


----------



## Markxmikesmom

tiffyandtots said:


> Not sure if it’s a glitch or what, but the Toiletry 26 is showing up on my wishlist right now.  Any thoughts on this? I keep refreshing hoping to see an add to bag.


I couldn’t see it.


----------



## tiffyandtots




----------



## tiffyandtots

Markxmikesmom said:


> I couldn’t see it.


I added photos and what happens if I click on “+Full Details”


----------



## Markxmikesmom

tiffyandtots said:


> I added photos and what happens if I click on “+Full Details”


It’s not letting you add to cart?


----------



## tiffyandtots

Markxmikesmom said:


> It’s not letting you add to cart?


No. Here is what it says. It had disappeared from my wishlist previously and now it’s back. Just curious on this.


----------



## Newbie2019

tiffyandtots said:


> No. Here is what it says. It had disappeared from my wishlist previously and now it’s back. Just curious on this.


The same thing happened to me yesterday. Suddenly, I was able to see the (long gone) round coin purse and a couple of unavailable items, including TP 26, in my wishlist. Then, they were gone.  I just assumed LV was working on the website.


----------



## tiffyandtots

Newbie2019 said:


> The same thing happened to me yesterday. Suddenly, I was able to see the (long gone) round coin purse and a couple of unavailable items, including TP 26, in my wishlist. Then, they were gone.  I just assumed LV was working on the website.


Thanks for letting me know. I was hoping I could snag it. I bet they are doing maintenance on the website.


----------



## Roxannek

Df2019 said:


> No luck !  they said it is not available !


Well shoot, I’m sorry!


----------



## bbkctpf

I had the cosmetic pouch in my cart for awhile. Wasn’t sure when I wanted to pull the trigger with the TPs discontinued. Today it’s actually unavailable. It was available for a long time…wondering if folks are clearing this out too.


----------



## bluebird03

bbkctpf said:


> I had the cosmetic pouch in my cart for awhile. Wasn’t sure when I wanted to pull the trigger with the TPs discontinued. Today it’s actually unavailable. It was available for a long time…wondering if folks are clearing this out too.


I was thinking the same. Since I missed out on the TP 26 I ordered the GM so FOMO was the driver for my purchase


----------



## bbkctpf

sleeplessinseattle said:


> I was thinking the same. Since I missed out on the TP 26 I ordered the GM so FOMO was the driver for my purchase


 I understand! Haha I plan to message my CA tomorrow about it lol


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

I popped into my local LV in the off chance they had a TP15 in stock and the CA pulled out the last one she had in stock! I finally have the trifecta! Don't give up if youre looking for one.


----------



## erinrose

Got my samorga insert and the chain today delivered by Fedex. Very happy with my purchase, came in like a week!


----------



## gforceroy

Hello everyone! First post everrr here 

I was able to get a TP19 last week , bless my SA for messaging me as soon as it came in!


----------



## Critzie

bbkctpf said:


> I had the cosmetic pouch in my cart for awhile. Wasn’t sure when I wanted to pull the trigger with the TPs discontinued. Today it’s actually unavailable. It was available for a long time…wondering if folks are clearing this out too.


Guilty! 

I'm telling you, the moment I saw the toiletries come off the site, I pulled the trigger on the cosmetic pouch (GM). I received it last week and have no regrets! She's gorgeous.

I am a little concerned how quickly the cosmetic pouch became unavailable, because from what I recall it was consistently in stock for at least the last 90 days or so (in both sizes).

I'm still a little disappointed I didn't get the TP 26 to complete my collection, but I keep reminding myself that I only want it because it's no longer available. It probably wouldn't get as much use as the CP will anyway


----------



## kadya

I had asked my SA a couple of days ago for a 15, and he received one this morning. Don’t give up hope if you are still looking


----------



## Loriad

Couldn't get one from the Concierge or my SA, despite trying and trying. I wanted the 19. I have the 15 from 2008 and use it daily. I always thought I could grab the 19 at any point, so I didn't feel the urgency until I couldn't get it anymore. Then I became obsessed! I'm thankful I'm not the only one, after reading here. Lol. I followed several preloved and was just able to pick one up. Yes, it was over retail but less than some others than I saw, so I did it so I could stop those voices in my head! The FOMO and stalking took over!


----------



## bbkctpf

Critzie said:


> Guilty!
> 
> I'm telling you, the moment I saw the toiletries come off the site, I pulled the trigger on the cosmetic pouch (GM). I received it last week and have no regrets! She's gorgeous.
> 
> I am a little concerned how quickly the cosmetic pouch became unavailable, because from what I recall it was consistently in stock for at least the last 90 days or so (in both sizes).
> 
> I'm still a little disappointed I didn't get the TP 26 to complete my collection, but I keep reminding myself that I only want it because it's no longer available. It probably wouldn't get as much use as the CP will anyway


It’s okayyy. Maybe you’ll find a decently priced one from a reseller? At least the CP will get lots of use! It looks like it’ll fit both make up and small shower items for travel!


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

What was the retail price for TP 26?


----------



## Markxmikesmom

AmeeLVSBags said:


> What was the retail price for TP 26?


$580


----------



## AmalieLotte92

Critzie said:


> Guilty!
> 
> I'm telling you, the moment I saw the toiletries come off the site, I pulled the trigger on the cosmetic pouch (GM). I received it last week and have no regrets! She's gorgeous.
> 
> I am a little concerned how quickly the cosmetic pouch became unavailable, because from what I recall it was consistently in stock for at least the last 90 days or so (in both sizes).
> 
> I'm still a little disappointed I didn't get the TP 26 to complete my collection, but I keep reminding myself that I only want it because it's no longer available. It probably wouldn't get as much use as the CP will anyway



The cosmetic pouches really are gorgeous. I did order the GM size from the online store last week...but sadly returned it to the store this week. I tried to come up with reasons to keep it aside from, "It's soooo pretty!", but I knew that it would just sit on my shelf unused - it's too big for my bags, and I don't own that much makeup.    But I'm shocked to see it sold out online, because it was just there last night!

Edited to add: Funny enough, when I purchased the TP19, the CA I was working with let me know that I could always find the cosmetic pouch GM.... apparently not!


----------



## bluebird03

THe cosmetic pouch GM and regular sizes are ATB US if anyone is looking


----------



## purse1525

Critzie said:


> Guilty!
> 
> I'm telling you, the moment I saw the toiletries come off the site, I pulled the trigger on the cosmetic pouch (GM). I received it last week and have no regrets! She's gorgeous.
> 
> I am a little concerned how quickly the cosmetic pouch became unavailable, because from what I recall it was consistently in stock for at least the last 90 days or so (in both sizes).
> 
> I'm still a little disappointed I didn't get the TP 26 to complete my collection, but I keep reminding myself that I only want it because it's no longer available. It probably wouldn't get as much use as the CP will anyway


I am considering pulling the trigger on the cosmetic pouch! I can't decide if I want mono or ebene and size!! HELP!


----------



## antreyes03

Got mine through concierge today. Picked it up in store and the SA there said that they haven't heard that it is being discontinued . Just glad I got my hands on one!


----------



## Critzie

purse1525 said:


> I am considering pulling the trigger on the cosmetic pouch! I can't decide if I want mono or ebene and size!! HELP!


I have the ebene in the regular size and mono in the gm.

Ebene is more carefree for me, but I think the mono is prettier. I also like the GM to hold my every day makeup/skincare. The smaller one would be good for travel and packing lightly.


----------



## purse1525

Critzie said:


> I have the ebene in the regular size and mono in the gm.
> 
> Ebene is more carefree for me, but I think the mono is prettier. I also like the GM to hold my every day makeup/skincare. The smaller one would be good for travel and packing lightly.


I have the TP19 which I was considering selling but after seeing this thread I think I'll hold onto it.  I might go ebene since the TP is in mono! I think I am just having FOMO that the cosmetic pouch might be next so I should snatch it up now!


----------



## bluebird03

purse1525 said:


> I have the TP19 which I was considering selling but after seeing this thread I think I'll hold onto it.  I might go ebene since the TP is in mono! I think I am just having FOMO that the cosmetic pouch might be next so I should snatch it up now!


I ordered the GM a few days ago but later I decided to get the regular size as well…FOMO sucks!!!!


----------



## MCBadian07

Critzie said:


> I have the ebene in the regular size and mono in the gm.
> 
> Ebene is more carefree for me, but I think the mono is prettier. I also like the GM to hold my every day makeup/skincare. The smaller one would be good for travel and packing lightly.


Does the cosmetic pouch have the wipeable interior or is it fabric? TIA


----------



## Critzie

MCBadian07 said:


> Does the cosmetic pouch have the wipeable interior or is it fabric? TIA


It’s the wipeable lining. There’s a leather tag indicating country of origin, with mono being vachetta


----------



## jasz130

antreyes03 said:


> Got mine through concierge today. Picked it up in store and the SA there said that they haven't heard that it is being discontinued . Just glad I got my hands on one!
> View attachment 5117759


So lucky!! You got yours from an online concierge? I reached out to them and they kept telling me it wasn’t possible to get one even though my SA can see that certain stores still have them.

I’ve been trying to get this even before they announced that it’s being discontinued but then held off because of the pandemic. Now I regret waiting.


----------



## BULL

This is haute marketing. LV just did a clearance sale without lowering the price, and also boosted sales on the Cosmetic Pouches with 0 effort.


----------



## Cherbear71

I was just offered $300 for my brand new, never used toiletry 15 I purchased just a couple months ago, from fashionphile. That just felt like such an insult when I know they'll probably list for double retail (maybe I don't really know). I thought they would offer at least what I paid for it. I guess I'll hold on to it for now. Sorry, felt good to vent a little.


----------



## kadya

Cherbear71 said:


> I was just offered $300 for my brand new, never used toiletry 15 I purchased just a couple months ago, from fashionphile. That just felt like such an insult when I know they'll probably list for double retail (maybe I don't really know). I thought they would offer at least what I paid for it. I guess I'll hold on to it for now. Sorry, felt good to vent a little.



That’s a ridiculous quote, especially considering they have 0 of them on the site currently and sell any TPs they post within a day or so. I mean MAYBE they already bought like a whole bunch or something and just haven’t listed them yet but I would be surprised.

Spot on for the going price. A brand new Toiletry 19 is currently listed there for $1030…just about double retail. And it’s one of three total in any size right now. You can save $140 off retail if you opt for the 19 from 1989.


----------



## Cherbear71

kadya said:


> That’s a ridiculous quote, especially considering they have 0 of them on the site currently and sell any TPs they post within a day or so. I mean MAYBE they already bought like a whole bunch or something and just haven’t listed them yet but I would be surprised.
> 
> Spot on for the going price. A brand new Toiletry 19 is currently listed there for $1030…just about double retail. And it’s one of three total in any size right now. You can save $140 off retail if you opt for the 19 from 1989.


Yeah, maybe I wasn't the only one that thought it would be a good time to sell to them and they just haven't listed them yet. Oh well, I'll keep watching what they list out of curiosity, but they're not getting mine.


----------



## scorpio69

Cherbear71 said:


> Yeah, maybe I wasn't the only one that thought it would be a good time to sell to them and they just haven't listed them yet. Oh well, I'll keep watching what they list out of curiosity, but they're not getting mine.





kadya said:


> That’s a ridiculous quote, especially considering they have 0 of them on the site currently and sell any TPs they post within a day or so. I mean MAYBE they already bought like a whole bunch or something and just haven’t listed them yet but I would be surprised.
> 
> Spot on for the going price. A brand new Toiletry 19 is currently listed there for $1030…just about double retail. And it’s one of three total in any size right now. You can save $140 off retail if you opt for the 19 from 1989.


This is also related to my fomo story 
I just received a toiletry 19 from fashionphile that I bought last week for $650.it was listed as excellent but really it was like new , unused with dust bag box etc . Unfortunately it’s going back as it’s a tad bit too small for my needs. So anyone who is looking for one watch out on fashionphile. I instead bought a vintage t26 in gently used condition for below $500. There is no way Iam ready to pay close to a grand for a toiletry bag the resellers are asking.


----------



## keishapie1973

BULL said:


> This is haute marketing. LV just did a clearance sale without lowering the price, and also boosted sales on the Cosmetic Pouches with 0 effort.



Yes. I had no use for mine. I’ve had it for months and didn’t use it. Just sold it on Facebook brand new for $835…


----------



## Markxmikesmom

I found a T26 at LV in Vegas yesterday!! Yay me!


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

There is a 15 on eBay now, brand new, for $410.

Given the price, and the fact that this is pretty new on eBay (1 previous sale), worries me.

Seller: jutta-store-2


----------



## Grande Latte

Wow. It's no longer offered on LV website. I didn't know that. I'm glad I have a TP 26.


----------



## Markxmikesmom

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> There is a 15 on eBay now, brand new, for $410.
> 
> Given the price, and the fact that this is pretty new on eBay (1 previous sale), worries me.
> 
> Seller: jutta-store-2


I just looked and it has to be fake... Look at his other auctions. Really a bum bag for $600. Lol
Plus If you zoom in on the heat stamp on the bumbag it soooo fake.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Markxmikesmom said:


> I just looked and it has to be fake... Look at his other auctions. Really a bum bag for $600. Lol
> Plus If you zoom in on the heat stamp on the bumbag it soooo fake.


I agree that the prices don't make sense, but I'll tell you, I don't see what's so wrong about the bum bag heat stamp. I'm not familiar with this bag, so I looked it up on the website, and I think the heat stamps look similar. What am I missing?

I'm not a bum bag kind of gal, but I always like to improve my eye for fakes.

Thanks!


----------



## Markxmikesmom

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> I agree that the prices don't make sense, but I'll tell you, I don't see what's so wrong about the bum bag heat stamp. I'm not familiar with this bag, so I looked it up on the website, and I think the heat stamps look similar. What am I missing?
> 
> I'm not a bum bag kind of gal, but I always like to improve my eye for fakes.
> 
> Thanks!


Just doesn’t look right. I’m no pro but look at the U in Vuitton. 
 Also look at the shape.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Oh! I totally see that now. The U is too narrow.

When I tried to enlarge it, it was too pixelated. This makes it very clear.

I bet that TP 15 is also fake.

Thanks for your help.

Lordy. I'm now worried about the Japanese TP 15 I just picked up. Suddenly, the U looks funny. Better go post it on Authenticate this.


----------



## kadya

If anyone is currently looking for a 19 and can’t score from a store, Fashionphile has one for $645 ($105 over previous retail). Other than some slight patina and marks on the vachetta it looks to be in very good condition. Considering new is $850+ it’s not a bad deal.
http://www.fashionphile.com/product-766706


----------



## Peachychi

I panic bought the cosmetic case pm because I was interested in the toiletry 15 for awhile so when I heard the news I went to the store and they only had one left. With my luck is was damaged . It had a big scratch on the vachetta. I think the 15 would have been to small for me but I liked the shape of it. This cosmetic case still had a date code so I think I’ll keep it just for that and it’s MIF.


----------



## Loriad

Arrived today from Fashionphile. "Giftable" condition, with box, dust bag and textile card. Toiletry 19. I have a 15 from 2008. I don't think the 26 is for me. I will use the 19 in my Neverfull, as sometimes the 15 isn't big enough.


----------



## scorpio69

My vintage t26 came, I paid about $425 for it . It’s in better condition than I anticipated.


----------



## brnicutie

If any of you are in Honolulu my SA just texted me that he has a TP26 in right now. Message me if you want his info.


----------



## scorpio69

brnicutie said:


> If any of you are in Honolulu my SA just texted me that he has a TP26 in right now. Message me if you want his info.


Me please just messaged u


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I picked up a T26 and T15 today in Sarasota, FL. I have a super old T26 which is very beat up so I'm happy to have another in my collection. And the 15 is so cute and perfect for my lipstick etc!


----------



## Loriad

There are a couple of 19s on Fashionphile but one just was listed for $715. Less than the others but excellent condition.


----------



## HavPlenty

Markxmikesmom said:


> I found a T26 at LV in Vegas yesterday!! Yay me!


Which one? There are like 5 stores in a 2 mile radius, lol.


----------



## CharlyParis

scorpio69 said:


> My vintage t26 came, I paid about $425 for it . It’s in better condition than I anticipated.



Waou look super good  What years is made ? 

You see any difference with the canvas quality with the new one ?


----------



## Markxmikesmom

HavPlenty said:


> Which one? There are like 5 stores in a 2 mile radius, lol.


The one at Palazzo.


----------



## HavPlenty

Markxmikesmom said:


> The one at Palazzo.


That's where I got my 19 back in March. I also has an incident there with with one of the SA. But LV made it right somewhat. I just don't go in there when she's there.  But Yeah I got my 19 there and my mini pochette there. The LV in the Wynn had neither one.


----------



## Markxmikesmom

HavPlenty said:


> That's where I got my 19 back in March. I also has an incident there with with one of the SA. But LV made it right somewhat. I just don't go in there when she's there.  But Yeah I got my 19 there and my mini pochette there. The LV in the Wynn had neither one.


They are remodeling the main store. Hopefully they will retrain the SA’s too. 
They have a little pop up store downstairs by the casino now.


----------



## HavPlenty

Markxmikesmom said:


> They are remodeling the main store. Hopefully they will retrain the SA’s too.
> They have a little pop up store downstairs by the casino now.


Yeah they had started when I was there in May. The little pop up store wasn't there yet. I ended up buying something at the LV at the Wynn. I like the SA's there. Still can't believe they have all of those LV stores right there in the same vicinity.


----------



## missjesf

Went to the LV store in Vegas at the Wynn today. Spoke to a CA about the discontinuation of TP and she seemed confused and said she wasn’t aware of it and showed me a TP26 if anyone’s in search of!


----------



## Mandamanda

I was told by a SA the other day that they’re not being discontinued. They had a 19 at the Short Hills, NJ store. I decided to pass because while I have FOMO, I realized I don’t really need it.


----------



## Loriad

I was told yesterday by CS that they're phasing them out to revamp the style.


----------



## Monoi

Funny how so many SAs have different or no information. Briefing internationally is not really going smooth, LV.


----------



## excalibur

I bet with the new design, we won’t be able to convert it into a crossbody bag, or they will put interior pockets or something and charge $1000



Loriad said:


> I was told yesterday by CS that they're phasing them out to revamp the style.


----------



## Loriad

Monoi said:


> Funny how so many SAs have different or no information. Briefing internationally is not really going smooth, LV.


I find this to be the case pretty often!


----------



## Chic84

Surprised to get the call for this two days ago! FOMO got the best of me!


----------



## julbull

was able to get the toiletry 19 at GSP in new jersey two days ago. asked the SA and he said it was a rumor that they're discontinuing the line and that they get shipment every 3-4 weeks... interesting


----------



## CharlyParis

Il finally find a toiletry pouch in vintage from 89 inside is all leather and the canvas is so soft 

First is vintage 1989
Seconde in New one from 2021

♥️♥️♥️


----------



## jasz130

Two of the LV stores I visited, the SAs didn’t even bother searching and said that the toiletry will never appear again since it’s discontinued.

My two long-time SAs at my usual store were helping me look everyday and received the 26 in store. They immediately contacted me so I could purchase it. Based on the comments here, it looks like some are suddenly showing up in stores again. I wonder if they’re sending out the remainder of the inventory.


----------



## CharlyParis

I really need feedback from someone outside who knows LV well.

Compared to the Pouchette 26, I really hesitate between keeping the new product in 2021 and the vintage of 1989 with the leather interior.

I think a room that has been there for over 32 years with almost no scratch will still be there in ten years??

I worry about the news because I saw several problem post with canvas or inside after two or three years of intensive use.

I know that some don't necessarily like second-hand items but I would like to know that she is the most choice on and what are your opinions


----------



## purse1525

jasz130 said:


> Two of the LV stores I visited, the SAs didn’t even bother searching and said that the toiletry will never appear again since it’s discontinued.
> 
> My two long-time SAs at my usual store were helping me look everyday and received the 26 in store. They immediately contacted me so I could purchase it. Based on the comments here, it looks like some are suddenly showing up in stores again. I wonder if they’re sending out the remainder of the inventory.


I was told by LV over the phone that they haven't been discontinued, a shipment came in and they immediately sold out and they are being restocked - not sure what the truth is with all the different opinions flying around


----------



## brnicutie

The TPs are discontinued. They're selling off remaining stock. No more is being produced. LV is not going to make a formal announcement. They do not want to drive up resale prices. We all know how much they love the preloved market, NOT!


----------



## CocoGlitter

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> Last night there were 33 on Fashionphile, now only 8


I just looked and there’s 5. I just sold them mine. I had one from last cruise collection and just wasn’t using it.


----------



## luxsal

I contacted the concierge service through email and they are now officially discontinued. They are not stocked at any store at the moment in the US. The email also said there will be a new version of the Toiletry releasing in 2022.


----------



## Loriad

salal04 said:


> I contacted the concierge service through email and they are now officially discontinued. They are not stocked at any store at the moment in the US. The email also said there will be a new version of the Toiletry releasing in 2022.


This is consistent with what I was told too.


----------



## lovehime

I can also confirm that they are discontinued and there will be an updated Toiletry Pouch launching early 2022. Also the Damier Azur Key Pouch is now stop production and will not be crafted anymore as of today, however they may still be selling leftover stock.


----------



## mightyhunter

lovehime said:


> I can also confirm that they are discontinued and there will be an updated Toiletry Pouch launching early 2022. Also the Damier Azur Key Pouch is now stop production and will not be crafted anymore as of today, however they may still be selling leftover stock.



Woah, where did you get that information about the DA key pouch?


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

If anyone is still looking for a TP 19, I saw one in a consignment store in San Antonio called Blue Diamonds. (818) 913-4458. 499$

I have photos. Will try to post them tomorrow.


----------



## Bags_4_life

CharlyParis said:


> I really need feedback from someone outside who knows LV well.
> 
> Compared to the Pouchette 26, I really hesitate between keeping the new product in 2021 and the vintage of 1989 with the leather interior.
> 
> I think a room that has been there for over 32 years with almost no scratch will still be there in ten years??
> 
> I worry about the news because I saw several problem post with canvas or inside after two or three years of intensive use.
> 
> I know that some don't necessarily like second-hand items but I would like to know that she is the most choice on and what are your opinions
> 
> View attachment 5130383
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130384
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130385


The interior on the vintage version is not leather, it’s a different, older version of the wipeable lining. I got a vintage one many years ago and the lining was disintegrating so I removed it with baby wipes down to the cotton underneath. I bought a brand new tp26 last year and compared it to my vintage version, I prefer the canvas on the vintage one - the newer one felt thinner. It really depends on your preference. The canvas and hardware sometimes have minor differences over time, compare these closely and I’m sure you’ll prefer one over the other.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Here is the bag I mentioned above, it’s from 2020. I told the fellow that I knew people that were looking for but I did not mention TPF. I didn’t want him snooping around necessarily..


----------



## lovehime

mightyhunter said:


> Woah, where did you get that information about the DA key pouch?


My CA with Client Services informed me so I could order one before they are discontinued.  Also the Mini Pochette Accessories in Damier Azur is stop production as well.


----------



## BleuSaphir

lovehime said:


> My CA with Client Services informed me so I could order one before they are discontinued.  Also the Mini Pochette Accessories in Damier Azur is stop production as well.


Why are they stopping production on the Azur!?


----------



## boyoverboard

The 19 is so cute! I really don't need it, but I wish I had picked one up when I had the chance!


----------



## KimTX

I just returned a 19 to the Dallas Nieman Marcus boutique today. There is a stand alone boutique in North Park Mall (Dallas) and a Neiman's LV boutique, which is also in North Park Mall. Make sure you call the one in Neiman's if you want to purchase it. But, be aware, the zipper is wavy. That's why I returned it. It bugged me, but I know not everyone feels like I do.


----------



## natjyl

In Aus - called client services and she confirmed that toiletry was getting phased out, there's 3 stores in Sydney and 1 store MAY have 1-2 left. She said she'd ask the store to give me a call but I haven't heard from them at all. 

She did put me on a waitlist for the TP19 but specifically said it's not guaranteed I'd get it since it's getting phased out, I'd be really lucky if I did. 

As people said before, I've seen a few articles stated that it's because the TP 26 was being modified into handbags a lot which is why they released the Coussin, but obviously the price for that is.... ridiculous haha.  So apparently this is a marketing scheme to get people to not transform SLGs into pouches/handbags. 

Gotta admit tho, I use my mini pochette as a crossbody bag all the time when I'm just doing groceries or picking up parcels with a leather shoulder strap and I love it.


----------



## natjyl

lovehime said:


> My CA with Client Services informed me so I could order one before they are discontinued.  Also the Mini Pochette Accessories in Damier Azur is stop production as well.


Damn.. Im assuming it may be because their sales is so low for the key pouch - all you see on youtube reviews and instagram is people with monogram or damier ebene. I have one in DA that I was considering selling but maybe i'll just keep it now haha.


----------



## LVovely

I overheard/saw the following scene at my local LV store (Europe) yesterday: a woman was buying the pochette accessoires and the SA was congratulating her to this rare find; she said: „we hardly get these anymore, it‘s like winning the lottery to find one in the store and in the future it will be even harder. You could go to the resell market right now and get 1000€ for it.“ I was shocked to hear her openly admitting all that, LV obsiously know whats happening on the resell market .


----------



## Loriad

natjyl said:


> In Aus - called client services and she confirmed that toiletry was getting phased out, there's 3 stores in Sydney and 1 store MAY have 1-2 left. She said she'd ask the store to give me a call but I haven't heard from them at all.
> 
> She did put me on a waitlist for the TP19 but specifically said it's not guaranteed I'd get it since it's getting phased out, I'd be really lucky if I did.
> 
> As people said before, I've seen a few articles stated that it's because the TP 26 was being modified into handbags a lot which is why they released the Coussin, but obviously the price for that is.... ridiculous haha.  So apparently this is a marketing scheme to get people to not transform SLGs into pouches/handbags.
> 
> Gotta admit tho, I use my mini pochette as a crossbody bag all the time when I'm just doing groceries or picking up parcels with a leather shoulder strap and I love it.


If only I could fit my phone in the mini pochette! That's the one con to that SLG for me.


----------



## bigverne28

Loriad said:


> If only I could fit my phone in the mini pochette! That's the one con to that SLG for me.


Hence why I was super excited and surprised that when I recently bought the TP trifecta, my phone fits nicely into the TP15, even with a cover.


----------



## natjyl

Loriad said:


> If only I could fit my phone in the mini pochette! That's the one con to that SLG for me.


You could if you have the iPhone mini  I think??


----------



## SpicyTuna13

I feel like Craig David … “Can You Fill Me In”????

Why the uproar regarding TP discontinuance? I mean no disrespect, but I’m not seeing the big deal here — perhaps I’m missing something?


----------



## BULL

SpicyTuna13 said:


> I feel like Craig David … “Can You Fill Me In”????
> 
> Why the uproar regarding TP discontinuance? I mean no disrespect, but I’m not seeing the big deal here — perhaps I’m missing something?


Partly FOMO, partly it was a cheap clutch alternative and partly (and most importantly) that is was a core piece that Vuitton made for more than 50 years now, and it's gone. Even though it will come back, it won't be this exact same, now legendary simple design.


----------



## natjyl

SpicyTuna13 said:


> I feel like Craig David … “Can You Fill Me In”????
> 
> Why the uproar regarding TP discontinuance? I mean no disrespect, but I’m not seeing the big deal here — perhaps I’m missing something?


A few issues, it is one of the more affordable SLGs that people start their luxury collection with (like key pouch and mini pochette) but definitely more functional especially for travelling and for totes. People can also use it as a clutch if they wanted to convert it (i personally dont).
Also the fact that its quite obvious they released the Coussin to try to get people to buy that except it's like 4-5x the price of a TP. and also they are discontinuing it just to release something similar but probably double the price in 2022. 

Tbh I'm already salty that they increased the price 2x since the pandemic - I get the demands etc but such a **** move haha


----------



## SpicyTuna13

BULL said:


> Partly FOMO, partly it was a cheap clutch alternative and partly (and most importantly) that is was a core piece that Vuitton made for more than 50 years now, and it's gone. Even though it will come back, it won't be this exact same, now legendary simple design.


Thank you for the explanation(s). This makes more sense.



natjyl said:


> natjyl said:
> 
> 
> 
> A few issues, it is one of the more affordable SLGs that people start their luxury collection with (like key pouch and mini pochette) but definitely more functional especially for travelling and for totes. People can also use it as a clutch if they wanted to convert it (i personally dont).
> Also the fact that its quite obvious they released the Coussin to try to get people to buy that except it's like 4-5x the price of a TP. and also they are discontinuing it just to release something similar but probably double the price in 2022.
> 
> Tbh I'm already salty that they increased the price 2x since the pandemic - I get the demands etc but such a **** move haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the explanation — I can understand your perspective on the Coussin release, especially since folks were going viral with converting the TP into a bag which it was not designed for — to each their own though, no judgement here, although I can see where LV would want to capitalize on this trend.
Click to expand...


----------



## Loriad

bigverne28 said:


> Hence why I was super excited and surprised that when I recently bought the TP trifecta, my phone fits nicely into the TP15, even with a cover.


I will have to try that! I have the 15 and 19!


----------



## natjyl

Anyone think the TP 26 is worth getting?


----------



## Loriad

natjyl said:


> Anyone think the TP 26 is worth getting?


Depends on the price. Fashionphile has a few and to me they're pretty expensive.


----------



## natjyl

Loriad said:


> Depends on the price. Fashionphile has a few and to me they're pretty expensive.


Oh 100% I don't live in the US anyways so that's a no-go for me either way. I got placed on a waitlist for TP 26 in Aus but highly unlikely they'll get stock in haha


----------



## Loriad

natjyl said:


> Oh 100% I don't live in the US anyways so that's a no-go for me either way. I got placed on a waitlist for TP 26 in Aus but highly unlikely they'll get stock in haha


In that case, in the event you're able to get it from LV, I would grab it. I'm sure when it comes back out with a revision, it'll be very pricey. I personally like the classic version.


----------



## natjyl

Loriad said:


> In that case, in the event you're able to get it from LV, I would grab it. I'm sure when it comes back out with a revision, it'll be very pricey. I personally like the classic version.


I'm not even sure if I'll get allocated a piece. I'm probably very far down the wait list haha considering I'm 1 month late to the party of knowing it was being discontinued!! 

also because I only found out about this forum a few weeks ago - would've known if I hopped onto this earlier! I'm on the wait list for a TP 19 and TP 26 but they said it depends on the allocation. If it's even available.


----------



## natjyl

Snatched the last one available in Aus  thank god for the super nice client services advisor


----------



## daysha

Hmmm.  I thought briefly about getting the TP26 to use in my Neverfull GM.  Once upon a time I even had one saved to my list on the LV website, but it is now gone.  Anyone know what's LV's price of the TP26?  I'll be in Vegas in October and may stop in a few locations to take a look.


----------



## jessica93

daysha said:


> Hmmm.  I thought briefly about getting the TP26 to use in my Neverfull GM.  Once upon a time I even had one saved to my list on the LV website, but it is now gone.  Anyone know what's LV's price of the TP26?  I'll be in Vegas in October and may stop in a few locations to take a look.



tp26 is 390€, non sure about usd price!


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

daysha said:


> Hmmm.  I thought briefly about getting the TP26 to use in my Neverfull GM.  Once upon a time I even had one saved to my list on the LV website, but it is now gone.  Anyone know what's LV's price of the TP26?  I'll be in Vegas in October and may stop in a few locations to take a look.


should be $580 USD


----------



## natjyl

Loriad said:


> In that case, in the event you're able to get it from LV, I would grab it. I'm sure when it comes back out with a revision, it'll be very pricey. I personally like the classic version.


Lol.. got pretty annoyed because somehow this woman on fb in Sydney got allocated and managed to purchase SIX TP26 in the past 2 weeks (+x2 TP19 and x1 TP15) and now reselling at a ridiculous price... it's pretty crap that people do this


----------



## Loriad

natjyl said:


> Lol.. got pretty annoyed because somehow this woman on fb in Sydney got allocated and managed to purchase SIX TP26 in the past 2 weeks (+x2 TP19 and x1 TP15) and now reselling at a ridiculous price... it's pretty crap that people do this


I wish people wouldn't do this. I would hope people would be considerate and if you don't want it, let someone who does purchase it from LV without the markup. All I have control over is myself and I don't do this stuff.


----------



## LVovely

Loriad said:


> I wish people wouldn't do this. I would hope people would be considerate and if you don't want it, let someone who does purchase it from LV without the markup. All I have control over is myself and I don't do this stuff.


I also wish people wouldn‘t do this, but the only way to stop it is not to buy from resellers. I always try to find some kind thoughts for these people - e.g. probably really needs the money, doesen‘t have the proper education or passion to find a „real career“. Imagine spending your life like this - always stressing out about getting the hot items, investing your money, hoping you sell it fast, probably getting a lot of nasty messages…

That being said, LV in my country does limit/monitor how many items you buy online/in store. Of course if you send different people to the boutique to purchase items this system does not work. Then again, how stressful it must be to send other people, instruct them, pay them ..

At the end of the day, they are not buying and reselling the last loaf of bread in wartimes…those items are not needed for survival - this coming from someone who scanned several boutiques for the TP26


----------



## natjyl

lovelyrita said:


> I also wish people wouldn‘t do this, but the only way to stop it is not to buy from resellers. I always try to find some kind thoughts for these people - e.g. probably really needs the money, doesen‘t have the proper education or passion to find a „real career“. Imagine spending your life like this - always stressing out about getting the hot items, investing your money, hoping you sell it fast, probably getting a lot of nasty messages…
> 
> That being said, LV in my country does limit/monitor how many items you buy online/in store. Of course if you send different people to the boutique to purchase items this system does not work. Then again, how stressful it must be to send other people, instruct them, pay them ..
> 
> At the end of the day, they are not buying and reselling the last loaf of bread in wartimes…those items are not needed for survival - this coming from someone who scanned several boutiques for the TP26


It's definitely very frustrating - I never buy more than 2 of one item and those are only SLGs that I really value and want to keep to pass down as gifts or to use myself when the current one wears out.
These situations are also why LV has done such insane price increases because they obviously know the resell market and know people would pay the price. I wouldn't even be surprised if e.g the nano speedy which is currently 1750 in Aus be increased to near 2k at the next price increase because that's why people are paying on resell markets.
I personally don't resell unless I'm not using the bag and want to sell to fund another. Would never buy so many in amounts just to drive up prices and rip people off...


----------



## Taimi

I’m pretty sure most of the bigger resellers do quite well and are not stressed out more than an average person. It’s just a profitable business for them. Some of the resellers probably do it as a hobby, they have another job and want to make some extra money. Can’t feel sorry for them at all, just annoyed.


----------



## boyoverboard

I hate resellers. I think they’re scum! I feel the same way about ticket touts. It’s pure exploitation, but as someone else pointed out, the only way to stop these people is not to buy from them.


----------



## natjyl

Yeah, reselling because you don't use it anymore etc is so different than stocking up on multiples to resell. It's just such shady intentions. Unfortunately nothing we can do about it, there'll always be people that can afford to pay way above retail and will do so


----------



## boyoverboard

Totally. I have sold a few pieces (Pochette Voyage, Nice BB etc) that I bought and didn’t use and decided to sell, which were as good as brand new, and numerous times I’ve seen those pieces selling for a whole lot more than what mine went for. It’s great that LV holds its value so well, so that we can part ways with items that we no longer use or that turn out not to work for us, completely different from buying with the intention to resell for profit. 



natjyl said:


> Yeah, reselling because you don't use it anymore etc is so different than stocking up on multiples to resell. It's just such shady intentions. Unfortunately nothing we can do about it, there'll always be people that can afford to pay way above retail and will do so


----------



## natjyl

boyoverboard said:


> Totally. I have sold a few pieces (Pochette Voyage, Nice BB etc) that I bought and didn’t use and decided to sell, which were as good as brand new, and numerous times I’ve seen those pieces selling for a whole lot more than what mine went for. It’s great that LV holds its value so well, so that we can part ways with items that we no longer use or that turn out not to work for us, completely different from buying with the intention to resell for profit.


Hopefully I'll end up getting my turn on the wait list for the TP26  not holding my breath though haha! If it's meant to be it will be


----------



## Loriad

boyoverboard said:


> Totally. I have sold a few pieces (Pochette Voyage, Nice BB etc) that I bought and didn’t use and decided to sell, which were as good as brand new, and numerous times I’ve seen those pieces selling for a whole lot more than what mine went for. It’s great that LV holds its value so well, so that we can part ways with items that we no longer use or that turn out not to work for us, completely different from buying with the intention to resell for profit.


Yes! I also sell things I no longer use. Sometimes I take a bit of a loss. I've also been able to get some hard to find items that I end up not liking and I return them to LV so someone else has a chance to buy them. I see in the forum how hard people try to get things and don't like that others take advantage of that.


----------



## natjyl

Loriad said:


> Yes! I also sell things I no longer use. Sometimes I take a bit of a loss. I've also been able to get some hard to find items that I end up not liking and I return them to LV so someone else has a chance to buy them. I see in the forum how hard people try to get things and don't like that others take advantage of that.


Can get annoyed all I want but can't do anything about it  I think mainly because I've seen so many you tubers as well who are in my age range 20-35 ish making videos and starting that community where I got advice how to start a collection, my first purchase was a DA key pouch, then to mini pochette etc etc. it's frustrating to see these people take advantage ugh..


----------



## Bam-boot

natjyl said:


> It's definitely very frustrating - I never buy more than 2 of one item and those are only SLGs that I really value and want to keep to pass down as gifts or to use myself when the current one wears out.
> These situations are also why LV has done such insane price increases because they obviously know the resell market and know people would pay the price. I wouldn't even be surprised if e.g the nano speedy which is currently 1750 in Aus be increased to near 2k at the next price increase because that's why people are paying on resell markets.
> I personally don't resell unless I'm not using the bag and want to sell to fund another. Would never buy so many in amounts just to drive up prices and rip people off...


It's 1300 in the US. I hope it doesn't increase anymore in the US, otherwise it's not worth it for me.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Looks like Toiletry pouches will be revamped next year and released with a hefty price tag


----------



## natjyl

CrazyCool01 said:


> Looks like Toiletry pouches will be revamped next year and released with a hefty price tag


Probably double the price haha


----------



## Bam-boot

natjyl said:


> Nano speedy isn't getting phased out, they just do it in very limited quantities - my client advisor told me some of her clients can wait up to a year. They seem to not mass produce it at all.
> 
> The MP DA I've honestly never seen anyone use it, the only time I ever see it on YouTube is if someone just wanted to collect the trifecta so probably why they don't think it's worth producing anymore


That is good to hear!!! I really want it.
Yeah I agree with you. I never see it on YouTube unless someone is collecting all three


----------



## Bam-boot

natjyl said:


> Probably double the price haha


I honestly bought an all black cosmetic pouch from Coach. LV is tripping


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

natjyl said:


> Nano speedy isn't getting phased out, they just do it in very limited quantities - my client advisor told me some of her clients can wait up to a year. They seem to not mass produce it at all.
> 
> The MP DA I've honestly never seen anyone use it, the only time I ever see it on YouTube is if someone just wanted to collect the trifecta so probably why they don't think it's worth producing anymore


haha guilty of this   but its literally been sitting in my closet for over a year, untouched, never used before.. was thinking of selling it recently but if its discontinuing i'll probably hang onto it..


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

There are still TP26’s in new canvases:


----------



## CrazyCool01

natjyl said:


> Nano speedy isn't getting phased out, they just do it in very limited quantities - my client advisor told me some of her clients can wait up to a year. They seem to not mass produce it at all.
> 
> The MP DA I've honestly never seen anyone use it, the only time I ever see it on YouTube is if someone just wanted to collect the trifecta so probably why they don't think it's worth producing anymore


They are not being discontinued for now, but they have become really hard to find which means they might be in line for phase out ( so is pochette accessories)


----------



## natjyl

Bam-boot said:


> I honestly bought an all black cosmetic pouch from Coach. LV is tripping


Tbh Coach has some pretty good pieces - they had one similar to the MP but it's been discontinued as well!


----------



## natjyl

amanda.tnguyen said:


> haha guilty of this   but its literally been sitting in my closet for over a year, untouched, never used before.. was thinking of selling it recently but if its discontinuing i'll probably hang onto it..


It is really pretty! I've been thinking lately I might try to get on a wait list for the MP in DE because it's easier to find in bags and I'd just use my MP mono for crossbody or belt bag haa!


----------



## natjyl

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> There are still TP26’s in new canvases:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5141537
> View attachment 5141539


Not in Australia


----------



## amanda.tnguyen

natjyl said:


> It is really pretty! I've been thinking lately I might try to get on a wait list for the MP in DE because it's easier to find in bags and I'd just use my MP mono for crossbody or belt bag haa!


haha this is exactly what i do - or i just interchange between the two (DE and mono) for whatever i'm feeling to use at the time


----------



## Bam-boot

natjyl said:


> Tbh Coach has some pretty good pieces - they had one similar to the MP but it's been discontinued as well!


The nolita? It’s in their outlet site.


----------



## natjyl

amanda.tnguyen said:


> haha this is exactly what i do - or i just interchange between the two (DE and mono) for whatever i'm feeling to use at the time


Wait list is currently full tho  Got told to call again in a week haha. 

It's odd, in Aus it seems like the Monogram is more popular and easy to get? I keep seeing a lot of people getting it in hand.


----------



## CrazyCool01

natjyl said:


> Wait list is currently full tho  Got told to call again in a week haha.
> 
> It's odd, in Aus it seems like the Monogram is more popular and easy to get? I keep seeing a lot of people getting it in hand.


I think every where Monogram is popular ! 
DA is hard to maintain honestly


----------



## scorpio69

CharlyParis said:


> I really need feedback from someone outside who knows LV well.
> 
> Compared to the Pouchette 26, I really hesitate between keeping the new product in 2021 and the vintage of 1989 with the leather interior.
> 
> I think a room that has been there for over 32 years with almost no scratch will still be there in ten years??
> 
> I worry about the news because I saw several problem post with canvas or inside after two or three years of intensive use.
> 
> I know that some don't necessarily like second-hand items but I would like to know that she is the most choice on and what are your opinions
> 
> View attachment 5130383
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130384
> 
> 
> View attachment 5130385


charly Paris what did you decide?
Iam in the same boat. I scored a new T26 thanks to a gorgeous fellow tpfer (thank you brnicutie) and have a vintage one from fashionphile. If Iam being completely honest I am liking the vintage one better. The canvas is def thicker and feels more substantial. Iam liking the leather inside of the vintage one as well.


----------



## JetGirl216

CrazyCool01 said:


> I think every where Monogram is popular !
> DA is hard to maintain honestly


Agreed. I still have a few DA pieces though. A very understated print


----------



## CharlyParis

scorpio69 said:


> charly Paris what did you decide?
> Iam in the same boat. I scored a new T26 thanks to a gorgeous fellow tpfer (thank you brnicutie) and have a vintage one from fashionphile. If Iam being completely honest I am liking the vintage one better. The canvas is def thicker and feels more substantial. Iam liking the leather inside of the vintage one as well.



Me too i'm prefer the pre loved but my Best friend tell me the new one look better and chic...

So for now i have two in my closet i'm no decide xD

But I'm only use the vintage one this time :


----------



## boyoverboard

I genuinely can’t wait for this relaunch next year, to see how much they’ve tacked onto the price.


----------



## scorpio69

boyoverboard said:


> I genuinely can’t wait for this relaunch next year, to see how much they’ve tacked onto the price.


Ha ha so true!


----------



## fibbi

Finally my order has arrived! My SA can get me the TP 26 wild at heart ! Can’t wait to receive it!  I will try to convert to crossbody as well


----------



## natjyl

Received my TP26 and I'm so happy!! Both of mine are made in Spain.


----------



## sarahinthecity

I just managed to purchase a brand new Game On TP 26 for under $800 on Fashionphile! Fingers crossed that it looks as good in-person as it does online. 

I have been searching for this item for months...even before the toiletry pouches were discontinued, I couldn't manage to find one with a semi-reasonable price. I can't believe it was priced so close to the retail price, especially since other toiletry pouches on Fashionphile are still priced much higher.


----------



## Loriad

sarahinthecity said:


> I just managed to purchase a brand new Game On TP 26 for under $800 on Fashionphile! Fingers crossed that it looks as good in-person as it does online.
> 
> I have been searching for this item for months...even before the toiletry pouches were discontinued, I couldn't manage to find one with a semi-reasonable price. I can't believe it was priced so close to the retail price, especially since other toiletry pouches on Fashionphile are still priced much higher.


I saw that!  I was debating because I was surprised at the price!  Once I went back, you must have already purchased it.  Congratulations!!! Sometimes there are some surprising finds on fashionphile!


----------



## sarahinthecity

Loriad said:


> I saw that!  I was debating because I was surprised at the price!  Once I went back, you must have already purchased it.  Congratulations!!! Sometimes there are some surprising finds on fashionphile!



Yes! It must have been  With Fashionphile's great return policy, I had to live by the "buy now, think later" policy. I have bought a few items from them and I've been really impressed with the quality so far. Hope this one is the same!


----------



## Pinkie*

Did they stop producing cosmetic cases also?


----------



## sarahinthecity

Pinkie* said:


> Did they stop producing cosmetic cases also?



Not that I know of…they are still on the website


----------



## Pinkie*

sarahinthecity said:


> Not that I know of…they are still on the website


On EU website they Are out of stock for a long time


----------



## tv0501

I just managed to purchase the TP26 from Louis Vuitton. $770 AUD!
Very lucky I guess?


----------



## Pagan

Glad I have my TP19 - I never wanted the other sizes. I used it continuously as a catch all in my bags for about a year but have been using the Paris Mini Pochette instead since it came out. It takes less room and I'm not carrying as much since I'm working from home.

I've only been buying LV since 2017 (although I haven't bought a think since Covid started), and a few of my SLGs are already discontinued or very hard to get; my Pochettes Accessoires in Mono and DA, my round coin purse, my key pouch in DA, my key pouch in Cerise Empreinte and now the TP19. Glad I got these basics while they were still available. I'm much less drawn to the LE releases, although I do have a couple of Christmas animation items.


----------



## fibbi

Btw, I saw the
*POCHETTE VOYAGE MM  M61692 *
is the dimension similar to TP26?
This looks like the closet we can get to TP...I can't get the monogram one in canada now 
I know this is men's collection but this colour is not bad though.









						Products by Louis Vuitton: Pochette Voyage MM
					

Discover Louis Vuitton Pochette Voyage MM:  Crafted in our new iconic black and grey Monogram Eclipse canvas, this new MM size for the Pochette Voyage is resolutely masculine and is perfect to carry your essentials inside a travel bag.




					ca.louisvuitton.com


----------



## BULL

fibbi said:


> Btw, I saw the
> *POCHETTE VOYAGE MM  M61692 *
> is the dimension similar to TP26?
> This looks like the closet we can get to TP...I can't get the monogram one in canada now
> I know this is men's collection but this colour is not bad though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Products by Louis Vuitton: Pochette Voyage MM
> 
> 
> Discover Louis Vuitton Pochette Voyage MM:  Crafted in our new iconic black and grey Monogram Eclipse canvas, this new MM size for the Pochette Voyage is resolutely masculine and is perfect to carry your essentials inside a travel bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ca.louisvuitton.com


Yes, it’s the same size. They just practically turned it into a proper clutch for men.


----------



## fibbi

BULL said:


> Yes, it’s the same size. They just practically turned it into a proper clutch for men.


Good to know. Thank you! This would be my alternative for monogram TP26..but the price is more expensive... :/


----------



## Loriad

fibbi said:


> Good to know. Thank you! This would be my alternative for monogram TP26..but the price is more expensive... :/


I'm sure this is the direction they're going! Discontinue, tweak the design, jack up the price.


----------



## Reamie

Hi all, I was wondering if anyone knows if the tp26 wild at heart is also discontinued?


----------



## bfly

Reamie said:


> Hi all, I was wondering if anyone knows if the tp26 wild at heart is also discontinued?



It’s seasonal collections that was just released. You can try call some stores or LV customer service, they will be able to tell you if they’re still available. Once they’re gone then no more. Good luck.


----------



## Reamie

Thank you! I have the chance to get the classic monogram second hand but not jacked up price wise, I’m immaculate condition but was wondering would I prefer the wild at heart!


----------



## ChanelFan29

I ordered a TP 26 Wild at Heart at the end of July.  Paid for it and everything.  I need to reach out to the SA to see when it's coming in.


----------



## Reamie

ChanelFan29 said:


> I ordered a TP 26 Wild at Heart at the end of July.  Paid for it and everything.  I need to reach out to the SA to see when it's coming in.


Oh I hope you get it!!


----------



## bfly

ChanelFan29 said:


> I ordered a TP 26 Wild at Heart at the end of July.  Paid for it and everything.  I need to reach out to the SA to see when it's coming in.



I hope you get it. Definitely reach out to your CA and find out what’s going on.


----------



## daysha

Any change there's a TP 26 in one of the Vegas LV locations?  Initially I never wanted this size, but after adding the Neverfull to my collection, I really want the 26.  

I'll be in Vegas in 3 weeks and I know they have at least 5 LV locations.  My thought is that if one of those stores had it in stock, I could possibly purchasing by phone and pick-up in person when I arrive. 

Thanks


----------



## Loriad

daysha said:


> Any change there's a TP 26 in one of the Vegas LV locations?  Initially I never wanted this size, but after adding the Neverfull to my collection, I really want the 26.
> 
> I'll be in Vegas in 3 weeks and I know they have at least 5 LV locations.  My thought is that if one of those stores had it in stock, I could possibly purchasing by phone and pick-up in person when I arrive.
> 
> Thanks


I was kind of thinking the same thing. I will be there next week and can report back? Definitely won't hit all 5 stores but at least I will get an idea.


----------



## fibbi

Even one store may not have it the SA can still xfer from other Las Vegas store


----------



## Loriad

fibbi said:


> Even one store may not have it the SA can still xfer from other Las Vegas store


I will certainly ask!


----------



## LemonDrop

I seriously don't understand what LV is doing. It's like "we are a classic canvas brand" and also "we are getting rid of standard canvas pieces".   I was a very loyal and big LV person for 5 years but I just can't take the inconsistency and the lack of product anymore. I look at LV as a my workhorse items. I don't have time to stalk for key pouches and toiletry bags to carry some Kleenex in. Now they are discontinued??? Some SLGs should just be standard and let their seasonal items be hard to get.


----------



## reason24

They have withdrawn it because many people were using it as a handbag, and they were ceasing to sell other more expensive pieces, they are going to launch the same but chain.
I want to buy Speedy 35 Bandouliere Damier Azur, but they have also withdrawn it!


----------



## vsmr

TP26 and TP19 are still in the Mexico online store. TP19 is in stock right now.


----------



## AleeLee

vsmr said:


> TP26 and TP19 are still in the Mexico online store. TP19 is in stock right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5202569



I want to thank you!When I saw your post, I went on the Mexico site and checked Canada’s inventory. To my surprise, a location by me had the 19 in stock. I reached out to them last night and put it on hold. I just came home from picking it up, thanks to YOU!!! A few months ago I’d given up hope on trying to locate the 19.
This is one of the reasons why I love this forum! It’s such a helpful community.


----------



## vsmr

AleeLee said:


> I want to thank you!When I saw your post, I went on the Mexico site and checked Canada’s inventory. To my surprise, a location by me had the 19 in stock. I reached out to them last night and put it on hold. I just came home from picking it up, thanks to YOU!!! A few months ago I’d given up hope on trying to locate the 19.
> This is one of the reasons why I love this forum! It’s such a helpful community.


So glad I could help!!!


----------



## jazzy1587

I just purchased the 19 in Vegas (Bellagio Men's Store) earlier this week and saw the 15 at the LV Men's Store in Caesar's Palace. The SA at the Bellagio said he didn't know why this rumor is going around because they've been getting them in.


----------



## atlcoach

jazzy1587 said:


> I just purchased the 19 in Vegas (Bellagio Men's Store) earlier this week and saw the 15 at the LV Men's Store in Caesar's Palace. The SA at the Bellagio said he didn't know why this rumor is going around because they've been getting them in.


If they aren't discontinued, wonder why they were removed from LV online?


----------



## vsmr

atlcoach said:


> If they aren't discontinued, wonder why they were removed from LV online?


They are getting revamped, or at least the 26… probably with an interior pocket like the leather version. And most likely at a higher price point.


----------



## luvpurses03

I was able to complete the trio - toiletry 26/19/15 - from two stores within a span of 3 days. I think stores been getting them more often now, not sure why, maybe they’re not really discontinued? But some stores have long waitlist and I got lucky to contact stores that do not have such list.


----------



## jessica93

So strange though! May I ask the data code? Were they made recently?


----------



## luvpurses03

jessica93 said:


> So strange though! May I ask the data code? Were they made recently?


The TP 26 I got last week has a 2021 date code - UB2241


----------



## AleeLee

jessica93 said:


> So strange though! May I ask the data code? Were they made recently?



My 19 is UB2271.


----------



## Loriad

luvpurses03 said:


> I was able to complete the trio - toiletry 26/19/15 - from two stores within a span of 3 days. I think stores been getting them more often now, not sure why, maybe they’re not really discontinued? But some stores have long waitlist and I got lucky to contact stores that do not have such list.


I was told by client services that they're discontinued and getting revamped. However, what's left is being shipped to stores and you can't order online. The only way to purchase is to find it in store. That said, I know everyone hears different stories depending on who they talk to and when.


----------



## fibbi

Loriad said:


> I was told by client services that they're discontinued and getting revamped. However, what's left is being shipped to stores and you can't order online. The only way to purchase is to find it in store. That said, I know everyone hears different stories depending on who they talk to and when.


I was told the same info too.


----------



## vsmr

So what do you guys think? …Is it better to buy one if you find it in a store or wait for the “new” version and risk a price increase?


----------



## fibbi

vsmr said:


> So what do you guys think? …Is it better to buy one if you find it in a store or wait for the “new” version and risk a price increase?


I would buy the existing one coz I know the price is cheaper (most likely) and also it's the style I like.


----------



## Loriad

vsmr said:


> So what do you guys think? …Is it better to buy one if you find it in a store or wait for the “new” version and risk a price increase?


I assume there will always be limited edition versions and a new version, both with a higher price tag. I bought the 19 preloved the minute I saw they were discontinued. I'm only missing the 26 and if I see that in the store I'm grabbing it. I kind of prefer the classic.


----------



## Cathindy

Hello! Does anyone know if the TP26 got an increase with the last PI?


----------



## jessica93

Yes! It's 450€ instead of 390€


----------



## Cathindy

jessica93 said:


> Yes! It's 450€ instead of 390€



No way   That's a crazy increase! Thank you so much for sharing


----------



## jessica93

Yes! I was shocked. I went to the store yesterday and they had one and the price was 450€. So much for a said "discontinued" piece that they claim they are not producing anymore, right?!


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

just sharing my excitement that my sweet SA has managed to score the T19 for me 
just when i thought all hope is lost!


----------



## jazzy1587

jessica93 said:


> So strange though! May I ask the data code? Were they made recently?


My 19 was made in 2021...code UB2251...so Made in Spain at the end of June, 2021


----------



## vsmr

Just scored the TP26 online in the Mexico store! It was in stock like for 10 minutes.


----------



## vsmr

Someone’s here! Date code UB2241.


----------



## MCBadian07

The 19 is available on Mexico site too. I called Client Services today to connect me to a Canadian store because I saw they have it in stock. CS was like it's discontinued...and I'm like but it's still showing in stock at this store soooo.... what game you playing LV


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

MCBadian07 said:


> The 19 is available on Mexico site too. I called Client Services today to connect me to a Canadian store because I saw they have it in stock. CS was like it's discontinued...and I'm like but it's still showing in stock at this store soooo.... what game you playing LV


Maybe it’s the last remaining stock that is lingering in the system and they are pushing foot traffic into the brick and mortars? If I recall, it was in June when there was widely circulated rumours  that they were discontinuing this model and possibly redesigning the new pouch for 2022. It is confusing though when it seems that the stock scenarios are contradicting like the left hand doesn’t know what the right hand is doing.  Just postulating..it’s also getting close to my bedtime so excuse the rambling.


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

MCBadian07 said:


> The 19 is available on Mexico site too. I called Client Services today to connect me to a Canadian store because I saw they have it in stock. CS was like it's discontinued...and I'm like but it's still showing in stock at this store soooo.... what game you playing LV






blushnbellinlvoe said:


> Maybe it’s the last remaining stock that is lingering in the system and they are pushing foot traffic into the brick and mortars? If I recall, it was in June when there was widely circulated rumours  that they were discontinuing this model and possibly redesigning the new pouch for 2022. It is confusing though when it seems that the stock scenarios are contradicting like the left hand doesn’t know what the right hand is doing.  Just postulating..it’s also getting close to my bedtime so excuse the rambling.



Im not sure how it works in Mexico but generally in Asia, online and physical store have different inventory management. If there is stock on the website, apparently physical store can't deduct stock from there. Im not sure how did this happen too which i thought was weird


----------



## vsmr

sandycps said:


> Im not sure how it works in Mexico but generally in Asia, online and physical store have different inventory management. If there is stock on the website, apparently physical store can't deduct stock from there. Im not sure how did this happen too which i thought was weird


Exactly the same in Mexico. Different stock for online and physical store.


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

vsmr said:


> Exactly the same in Mexico. Different stock for online and physical store.



Oh wow. Good to know. I thought it was an isolated case.


----------



## MCBadian07

sandycps said:


> Im not sure how it works in Mexico but generally in Asia, online and physical store have different inventory management. If there is stock on the website, apparently physical store can't deduct stock from there. Im not sure how did this happen too which i thought was weird


This is the same in North America from what client services told me. Store stock allocation and online warehouse are separate. You cannot ship stock from store to online to fulfill an order which is absolute BS from a supply chain perspective (this is my background). Like they need to have a cohesive ERP system.


----------



## fibbi

I was in the LV store last week to look at the men’s equivalent of the TP26 , which is the pochette voyage. But it’s a touch bigger (taller and a bit wider) so I will pass. I told the SA that I am looking for the TP26 and she suggests me to put an order (need to pay in full though but cdn cancel / refund any time) and just wait and see. She sounds like there is a waiting list so I don’t think chances are high. But today I got her txt msg that it has arrived and I am going to pickup later today ! So it seems like there is still chances to order!!


----------



## AleeLee

The TP26 is showing stock in Canada. I have a CA at the Bloor location, if anyone needs one.


----------



## vsmr

fibbi said:


> I was in the LV store last week to look at the men’s equivalent of the TP26 , which is the pochette voyage. But it’s a touch bigger (taller and a bit wider) so I will pass. I told the SA that I am looking for the TP26 and she suggests me to put an order (need to pay in full though but cdn cancel / refund any time) and just wait and see. She sounds like there is a waiting list so I don’t think chances are high. But today I got her txt msg that it has arrived and I am going to pickup later today ! So it seems like there is still chances to order!!


I wish they could do this for the Pochette Accessories as well. :/


----------



## luxsal

elizapav said:


> Hello,
> Curious if anyone has been able to find any of the discontinued toiletry pouches in mono (any size/s) either in store or through the digital concierge/tel. I have not any luck by me and a kind tPfer shared contact info for a CA on vacation for the week. If you have any suggestions or CAs contact info to PM if they might be able to help, I would really appreciate it. Thanks!


I have seen some Instagrammars in USA get here and there. Looks like they are trickling in before they go completely oos. I messaged my SA but never heard back


----------



## elizapav

salal04 said:


> I have seen some Instagrammars in USA get here and there. Looks like they are trickling in before they go completely oos. I messaged my SA but never heard back



My post was moved to a different thread so I will reply there, but I was able to locate one by calling and looking up all the Ref. Nos until I found a boutique with one TP 26 left, raced over and was lucky indeed! Thanks all and  if you’re still looking, there are some left but the CAs say they go very quickly.


----------



## luxsal

elizapav said:


> My post was moved to a different thread so I will reply there, but I was able to locate one by calling and looking up all the Ref. Nos until I found a boutique with one TP 26 left, raced over and was lucky indeed! Thanks all and  if you’re still looking, there are some left but the CAs say they go very quickly.


Lucky you! Congrats! Can you post the REF #? Thanks!


----------



## Jenniekay1031

I tried getting an SA on the customer service line to order one for me and was told they cannot order right now because they are being redesigned.


----------



## brnicutie

Jenniekay1031 said:


> I tried getting an SA on the customer service line to order one for me and was told they cannot order right now because they are being redesigned.


I'm guessing with straps for an extra $400.


----------



## KeharaO

vsmr said:


> Someone’s here! Date code UB2241.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239115
> View attachment 5239116



Wow lucky you...I’ve been looking all over boutiques for T26 with no luck 
I have one question, since LV is no longer use datecode since March 2021 from what I’ve hard.
Did you still get one with a date code inside the lining instead of a chip?
Because a friend of mine told me there’s one stock left in multibrand store here. It still has the datecode embossed inside the lining, and it tells that its was manufactured sometimes during week 28 July 2021 in Spain.
I remember that LV is no longer use datecode after March 2021 if I’m not mistaken.
Can somebody explain. Thank you so much


----------



## Cathindy

KeharaO said:


> Wow lucky you...I’ve been looking all over boutiques for T26 with no luck
> I have one question, since LV is no longer use datecode since March 2021 from what I’ve hard.
> Did you still get one with a date code inside the lining instead of a chip?
> Because a friend of mine told me there’s one stock left in multibrand store here. It still has the datecode embossed inside the lining, and it tells that its was manufactured sometimes during week 28 July 2021 in Spain.
> I remember that LV is no longer use datecode after March 2021 if I’m not mistaken.
> Can somebody explain. Thank you so much



I bought my TP26 end of August and it also has a date code, it was produced in june 2021. Maybe the chip isn't for all SLG's?


----------



## elizapav

@salal04 TP26 is M47542 but FWIW in post #93 @bigverne28 lists all 3, that was so helpful. Good luck!


----------



## vsmr

KeharaO said:


> Wow lucky you...I’ve been looking all over boutiques for T26 with no luck
> I have one question, since LV is no longer use datecode since March 2021 from what I’ve hard.
> Did you still get one with a date code inside the lining instead of a chip?
> Because a friend of mine told me there’s one stock left in multibrand store here. It still has the datecode embossed inside the lining, and it tells that its was manufactured sometimes during week 28 July 2021 in Spain.
> I remember that LV is no longer use datecode after March 2021 if I’m not mistaken.
> Can somebody explain. Thank you so much


Yes, mine still has the datecode inside.


----------



## MmeM124

!!!!!


----------



## CharlyParis

I make new post with new toiletry pouch 26 launch in February !






						New Pouch 26 launch is 22 February & new price !
					

I have information about the new 26 pouch !! information and photos that my sales consultant showed me.  The new cover will be launched in France on 24 February 2022  I saw the photos on the tablet, it's a mix between the men's travel pouch and the old 26 pouch.  It will have two leather bands...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## fibbi

My bag organizer and chain finally arrived and now it’s ready to go out !


----------



## wimp

Someone on Reddit reached out to me because they are selling an excellent condition T19 for $675 USD including shipping. On the one hand, I've recently spent so much on luxury and have been trying to ban myself for the next few months, and I also don't have an immediate need for the T19. On the other hand, I'm worried that if I want it in the future, it's going to become impossible to find one in good condition for a reasonable price.

I would of course get it authenticated prior to purchase and pay with PayPal goods & services plus credit card to ensure I'm protected so my decision is more based around whether it's a good enough deal.

What would you do? Would love to hear other's thoughts


----------



## boyoverboard

wimp said:


> Someone on Reddit reached out to me because they are selling an excellent condition T19 for $675 USD including shipping. On the one hand, I've recently spent so much on luxury and have been trying to ban myself for the next few months, and I also don't have an immediate need for the T19. On the other hand, I'm worried that if I want it in the future, it's going to become impossible to find one in good condition for a reasonable price.
> 
> I would of course get it authenticated prior to purchase and pay with PayPal goods & services plus credit card to ensure I'm protected so my decision is more based around whether it's a good enough deal.
> 
> What would you do? Would love to hear other's thoughts



If it's something you feel you're going to buy at some point anyway, I'd get it now. Even where discontinued items are concerned, the secondary market prices shoot up in line with LV's frequent and ludicrous price increases, so it's almost guaranteed if you wait you'll pay more. They're relaunching an "updated" TP26 at an inflated price point, and even if they don't release some kind of reincarnation of the 15/19, the preloved prices will soar all the same.


----------



## wimp

boyoverboard said:


> If it's something you feel you're going to buy at some point anyway, I'd get it now. Even where discontinued items are concerned, the secondary market prices shoot up in line with LV's frequent and ludicrous price increases, so it's almost guaranteed if you wait you'll pay more. They're relaunching an "updated" TP26 at an inflated price point, and even if they don't release some kind of reincarnation of the 15/19, the preloved prices will soar all the same.



 Thanks for the feedback! Reinforces what I'm thinking too


----------



## vsmr

wimp said:


> Someone on Reddit reached out to me because they are selling an excellent condition T19 for $675 USD including shipping. On the one hand, I've recently spent so much on luxury and have been trying to ban myself for the next few months, and I also don't have an immediate need for the T19. On the other hand, I'm worried that if I want it in the future, it's going to become impossible to find one in good condition for a reasonable price.
> 
> I would of course get it authenticated prior to purchase and pay with PayPal goods & services plus credit card to ensure I'm protected so my decision is more based around whether it's a good enough deal.
> 
> What would you do? Would love to hear other's thoughts


For reference, in Mexico they’re still selling the TP19 in the LV online store at what would be around 560 USD now with the price increase. I don’t know if this info helps you decide if the price your seller is asking for is reasonable.


----------



## wimp

vsmr said:


> For reference, in Mexico they’re still selling the TP19 in the LV online store at what would be around 560 USD now with the price increase. I don’t know if this info helps you decide if the price your seller is asking is reasonable.



Yes that's super helpful, thank you! Appreciate it


----------

